# The Witcher: Die ersten Reaktionen zum Start der Netflix-Serie



## AndreLinken (20. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Die ersten Reaktionen zum Start der Netflix-Serie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Die ersten Reaktionen zum Start der Netflix-Serie*


----------



## Frullo (20. Dezember 2019)

Hab jetzt mal den 1. Teil gesehen - macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Hjorgar (20. Dezember 2019)

Habe sie bisher noch nicht gesehen, musste aber gerade laut lachen bei der Formulierung von kotaku "Für Fans von The Witcher sei die Serie definitiv sehenswert, _allerdings würde sie ihr Leben nicht drastisch verändern_."  Als würden die Zuschauer von einer Serie Lebensveränderungen erwarten.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2019)

.... bei House of Cards wurde mein Leben drastisch verändert, vor allem in Hinblick auf die US-Politik!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei der Witcher-Serie erwarte ich lebensverändernde Ansichten zum alternativen Gebrauch von Olivenöl.


----------



## Siriuz (20. Dezember 2019)

> Das Magazin Kotaku bemängelt beispielsweise, dass politische Aspekte anstatt der Abenteuer von Geralt zu sehr im Fokus stehen würden.



Wer hätte das nur gedacht!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bei der Witcher-Serie erwarte ich lebensverändernde Ansichten zum alternativen Gebrauch von Olivenöl.


... die wirds geben, nur wird dir (wahrscheinlich) der entsprechende Gegenpart fehlen um hier diese Ansichten gewinnbringend einzusetzen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2019)

Sagt wer?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Hasi ... da steht auch "wahrscheinlich", aber wenn ich falsch liege, bitte! Um so besser!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2019)

Abgesehen davon ist das auch was für alleinstehende Herren.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2019)

"Versteh ich nicht ..."


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2019)

Also...man braucht ca. 3 Liter Olivenöl, eine Flasche Spülmittel, drei Packungen Taschentücher, ein Stück Treibholz und...neee, ich wollte den Thread jetzt nicht eingleisen lassen. 

Ich werde heute mit der Serie anfangen. Bin gespannt, wie sie letztendlich geworden ist. Politik ist bei The Witcher zu erwarten, daher ist es seltsam, wenn das in Kritiken bemängelt wird.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (20. Dezember 2019)

"Für Fans von The Witcher sei die Serie definitiv sehenswert, allerdings würde sie ihr Leben nicht drastisch verändern."
Wenn ich sowas schon wieder von meinen "Freunden" des seriösen Polemikmagazins Kotaku lese, rollen sich mir die Zehennägel auf.
Es ist ne Fernsehserie, kein Weltwunder, nicht die Befreiung der Sklaven und auch nicht die Rettung der Wale. 

Und Politik (vor allem Rassismus) IST inheränter Teil des Witchers, sowohl in den Büchern oder die Spieleserie. 
Egal ob Hexer, Magier, Anderlinge, Elfen oder Menschen, keiner traut dem anderen und das ist der Ursprung allen Übels. 

Aber das Kotaku das nicht versteht, verstehe ich wiederum sehr gut.


----------



## Celerex (20. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Also...man braucht ca. 3 Liter Olivenöl, eine Flasche Spülmittel, drei Packungen Taschentücher, ein Stück Treibholz ...



Well... that escalated quickly...


----------



## chris74bs (20. Dezember 2019)

Werde mir heute Abend selbst ein Bild machen und bestimmt 5 Folgen reinsuchten


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

> Für Fans von The Witcher sei die Serie definitiv sehenswert, allerdings würde sie ihr Leben nicht drastisch verändern.


Was ist denn das bitte für ein selten dämlicher Maßstab für eine Bewertung? Ist etwas nur noch dann sehenswert, wenn es das Leben des Zuschauers drastisch verändert? 

Selbst wenn The Witcher nicht an GoT heran reicht, würde immernoch eine gute Serie bleiben. Vikings z.B. halte ich auch nicht für so gut, dass es auf einer Stufe mit GoT stehen könnte. Ich gucke mir die Serie trotzdem verdammt gerne an.

Und The Witcher werde ich mir heute Abend rein pfeifen. Kommt denn jede Woche eine neue Folge oder ist die ganze erste Staffel verfügbar?


----------



## Celerex (20. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kommt denn jede Woche eine neue Folge oder ist die ganze erste Staffel verfügbar?



Also falls die gesamte Staffel aus 8 Folgen besteht, ist sie komplett verfügbar.


----------



## TAOO (20. Dezember 2019)

Nice ! Bin gestern mit dem 3 Teil der Spielereihe angefangen, mit ' Hearts of Stone ' & ' Blood and Wine ' . Als ich die Welt-Karte gesehen habe, verschlug es mir fast den Atem - da wird einiges auf mich zukommen . Aber das macht mir nichts aus, im Gegenteil, freue mich auf jedes noch so kleine Eckchen . Teil 1 & 2 fand ich Mega gut, und bin momentan auch wieder im absoluten ' The Witcher ' Fieber . Die Serie kommt da nur zu passend, aber die schaue ich erst nach dem beenden des 3 Teils, möchte gerne das große ganze verstehen . Gleich gehts weiter - Geralt wartet bestimmt schon


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Also falls die gesamte Staffel aus 8 Folgen besteht, ist sie komplett verfügbar.


Schon gesehen. Und hab mir die erste Folge auch schon rein gezogen. 

Ich finde, der Auftakt macht einen echt guten Eindruck. Die Kampfszenen sind genial inszeniert und auch Henry Cavill macht als Geralt eine saugute Figur. Lediglich seine deutsche Synchro hätte eine andere sein können. Und auch die Milfgaarder-Rüstungen sehen seltsam aus. Aber ansonsten top. Gefällt mir.  Bin auf die restlichen Folgen gespannt.


----------



## Celerex (20. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schon gesehen. Und hab mir die erste Folge auch schon rein gezogen.
> 
> Ich finde, der Auftakt macht einen echt guten Eindruck. Die Kampfszenen sind genial inszeniert und auch Henry Cavill macht als Geralt eine saugute Figur.



Sehe ich auch so, mir hat die erste Folge sehr gut gefallen. Bei Cavill hatte ich mich ja damals schon bei der Ankündigung sehr gefreut. Ein sehr guter Schauspieler, der von der Statur her beinahe perfekt passt. 



> Lediglich seine deutsche Synchro hätte eine andere sein können.



Ist halt seine "standard" deutsche Synchro. Wahrscheinlich wollten sie kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schon gesehen. Und hab mir die erste Folge auch schon rein gezogen.
> 
> Ich finde, der Auftakt macht einen echt guten Eindruck. Die Kampfszenen sind genial inszeniert und auch Henry Cavill macht als Geralt eine saugute Figur. Lediglich seine deutsche Synchro hätte eine andere sein können. Und auch die Milfgaarder-Rüstungen sehen seltsam aus. Aber ansonsten top. Gefällt mir.  Bin auf die restlichen Folgen gespannt.



Geht mir genauso. 

Geralt und Ciri gefallen mir sehr gut, ebenso wie der Soundtrack und die Choreografie der Kampfszenen. Die deutsche Synchronisation ist total ok. Gefällt mir wirklich gut. 

Aber ja: die Rüstungen der Nilfgaarder sind wirklich sehr seltsam. Keine Ahnung, was hinter der Entscheidung für dieses Stil steckt. 

Freue mich auf die weiteren Folgen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ebenso wie der Soundtrack


Mich hat der Soundtrack an der ein oder anderen Stelle doch ein wenig an den der Spiele erinnert. Fand ich gut so.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (20. Dezember 2019)

Sehr schwach gemacht.
CGI ist unterirdisch. Jeder Schwerthieb verschindet in einem "schwarz" Trefferwirkung wird allein durch Sound erzeugt.

Das Ende der ersten Folge auch sehr unlogisch / feminin geschrieben.
Der Kampf findet in einer komplett leeren Strasse statt, 30 Sek später ist alles voller Leute
die sich natürlich sofort vom Wort eines Magiers beeinflussen lassen.

Die Twitteraccounts der Drehbuchautoren sind auch erschreckend.
Lauren Hissrich (die nur Drehbuchautorin geworden ist, weil Ihr Mann ein erfolgreicher FIlmproduzent ist)
schreibt zur Szene, in der ein Schwarzer Mann öffentlich eine Weiße Frau begattet, wie toll diese doch das neue Europa glorifiziert.
Racemixing at its finest.


Diverse Weiße / Slavische Personen sind plötzlich Schwarz / Orientalisch

Typischer Hollywood Kram, durchpolitisiert bis zum Erbrechen.

Entbehrlich, beschämend und letzendlich eine weitere Franchise die von SJW zunichte gemacht worden ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen: Wikipedia / LA Times / NY Times / Twitter /Google


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2019)

Bin ich froh, dass ich so wenig Wert auf die Meinung irgendwelcher mir unbekannten Menschen auf Twitter lege. 

Heißt das aber, dass Gemächte zu sehen sein werden?


----------



## Siriuz (20. Dezember 2019)

wuermlicherwurm schrieb:


> Sehr schwach gemacht.
> CGI ist unterirdisch. Jeder Schwerthieb verschindet in einem "schwarz" Trefferwirkung wird allein durch Sound erzeugt.
> 
> Das Ende der ersten Folge auch sehr unlogisch / feminin geschrieben.
> ...



Bin total deiner Meinung. Die Serie macht auch elendig lange Zeitsprünge. Schade. Aber habe auch nicht viel erwartet. War ja auch am Anfang des Castings schon klar, was hier passieren wird. Fehlt ja noch, dass Ciri lesbisch wird  Ich prophezeie das!


"Wir machen uns die Welt, wie sie uns gefällt". Politisierter Unsinn. Eben bei der Gamestar bei dem Livestream um die Witcher Serie kam auch Kritik. Sie kam dann mit "White Privilege" und son einen Müll. Argumentierte dass es ja eine Fantasywelt ist und dort auch schwarze Menschen existieren könnten.  Das Buch gibt diese aber nicht vor. 


Wieso muss eigentlich mittlerweile alles politisch sein? Jede Chance medialer Aufmerksamkeit wird genutzt um Menschen Meinungen zu "propagieren" und diese zu beeinflussen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

wuermlicherwurm schrieb:


> Das Ende der ersten Folge auch sehr unlogisch / feminin geschrieben.
> Der Kampf findet in einer komplett leeren Strasse statt, 30 Sek später ist alles voller Leute
> die sich natürlich sofort vom Wort eines Magiers beeinflussen lassen.


Solche Szenen gibt es ja nun in anderen Filmen/Serien auch. Aber was hat das mit feminin zu tun?  



Siriuz schrieb:


> Bin total deiner Meinung. Die Serie macht auch elendig lange Zeitsprünge. Schade. Aber habe auch nicht viel erwartet. War ja auch am Anfang des Castings schon klar, was hier passieren wird.
> 
> "Wir machen uns die Welt, wie sie uns gefällt". Politisierter Unsinn.
> 
> ...


Wenn du es unpolitisch haben willst, wärst du beim Hexer auch dann an der völlig falschen Adresse, wenn es keine Farbigen in der Serie zu sehen gäbe. Immerhin thematisiert die Geschichte unter anderem Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit. Ein durch und durch politisches Thema. 

Und wer die Serie allein darauf reduziert, dass da irgendeine Agenda hinter steht, hat sowieso ganz andere Probleme. Die Serie hat definitiv ihre Qualitäten und das sind nicht wenige. 

Die langen Zeitsprünge kommen übrigens daher, weil die Serie (zumindest in Staffel 1) in großen Teilen auf den Kurzgeschichten basiert, die in sich abgeschlossene Geschichten erzählen. 


Spoiler



Die ersten drei Folgen erzählen Yennefers Geschichte übrigens scheinbar in einer großen Rückblende, da auf dem Ball der Magier ein junger Foltest zu sehen war, während Geralt mit einem bereits gealterten Foltest zu tun hat. Wie es in den späteren Folgen ist, kein Plan, da ich erst bei Folge 3 bin.

Sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber es kann daher auch gut sein, dass die Storyline um Ciri ebenso zeitversetzt behandelt wird und gar nicht zu der Zeit spielt, in der Geralt gerade seine Aufträge erledigt.



Allerdings hätte der ersten Staffel ruhig etwas mehr Zeit gut getan. Zwei bis vier Folgen mehr und es würde für manche nicht so gehetzt wirken. Den Kritikpunkt kann ich also durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Siriuz (20. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Solche Szenen gibt es ja nun in anderen Filmen/Serien auch. Aber was hat das mit feminin zu tun?
> 
> 
> Wenn du es unpolitisch haben willst, wärst du beim Hexer auch dann an der völlig falschen Adresse, wenn es keine Farbigen in der Serie zu sehen gäbe. Immerhin thematisiert die Geschichte unter anderem Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit. Ein durch und durch politisches Thema.
> ...



Ich habe die Bücher gelesen, aber danke dass du mir das alles nochmal erklärst.

Aber du hast mich, mal wieder, nicht verstanden Das Buch erzählt bereits eine politische Geschichte um verschiedene Rassen. Die ganzen SJW müssen dann wieder etwas ganz neues einbauen. Bullshit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bücher gelesen, aber danke dass du mir das alles nochmal erklärst.
> 
> Aber du hast mich, mal wieder, nicht verstanden Das Buch erzählt bereits eine politische Geschichte um verschiedene Rassen. Die ganzen SJW müssen dann wieder etwas ganz neues einbauen. Bullshit.


Inwiefern bauen die was ganz neues ein? Es wird innerhalb der Serie doch gar nicht thematisiert, ob der Elf A nun schwarz ist oder nicht. Es wird ganz einfach so stehen gelassen und mal Butter bei die Fische...es ist schlichtweg egal, ob da irgendeiner nun schwarz, gelb oder weiß ist. Inwiefern macht das die Serie jetzt schlechter? Ändert das die Handlung? Wird es irgendwie angesprochen und innerhalb irgendwelcher Dialoge glorifiziert? 

"Ey, geil! Du bist n afroamerikanischer Elf? Echt mutig, dich so zu zeigen. Hut ab!"  

Zu kritisieren wäre eher, dass einige Handlungsstränge zu einer anderen Zeit stattfinden, als in den Büchern. Warum kritisierst du als Kenner der Bücher nicht das, sondern geilst dich (zum wiederholten Mal) an deinen SJWs auf?  

Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann ist das doch dein eigenes Ding und nicht die Schuld irgendwelcher "SJWs".  Das Problem liegt bei dir und nicht bei anderen.

Dass es da Farbige in der Serie gibt oder dass die Macher es geil finden, dass ne Sex-Szene Diversität repräsentiert, ist mir völlig egal. Warum sollte mich das tangieren? Feiern tu ich es nicht, aber ich störe mich auch nicht daran. Ich denke, es gibt bedeutendere Probleme als das, einen Farbigen in einer Serie zu sehen, die auf einem polnischen Fantasyroman basiert.


----------



## Siriuz (20. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Inwiefern bauen die was ganz neues ein? Es wird innerhalb der Serie doch gar nicht thematisiert, ob der Elf A nun schwarz ist oder nicht. Es wird ganz einfach so stehen gelassen und mal Butter bei die Fische...es ist schlichtweg egal, ob da irgendeiner nun schwarz, gelb oder weiß ist. Inwiefern macht das die Serie jetzt schlechter?
> 
> Zu kritisieren wäre eher, dass einige Handlungsstränge zu einer anderen Zeit stattfinden, als in den Büchern. Warum kritisierst du als Kenner der Bücher nicht das, sondern geilst dich (zum wiederholten Mal) an deinen SJWs auf?
> 
> Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann ist das doch dein eigenes Ding und nicht die Schuld irgendwelcher "SJWs".  Das Problem liegt bei dir und nicht bei anderen.



Du verstehst schon wieder etwas komplett falsch. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du manchmal liest. Das Thema hatten wir aber bereits.

Ich hätte gerne eine "originale" Buchverfilmung. Von mir auch aus den Spielen. Was ich aber nicht ab kann ist ganz klar dieses "Wir brauchen Diversität", also Casten wir Yeneffer jetzt indisch. Das ist mittlerweile "Normal", stört mich halt. Ich mag es "Original".

Außerdem schrieb ich schon über die wirren Zeitsprünge. Die CGI ist natürlich auch nicht das Beste, ja. 


Und nein - es nicht mein Problem, wenn man das Original komplett verschandelt. SJW's verschandeln ja gerade erst diese Filme oder Serien. Nach der Kritik um Star Wars, jetzt auch bei Witcher. Merkst du das gar nicht mehr?


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Du verstehst schon wieder etwas komplett falsch. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du manchmal liest. Das Thema hatten wir aber bereits.
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine "originale" Buchverfilmung. Von mir auch aus den Spielen. Was ich aber nicht ab kann ist ganz klar dieses "Wir brauchen Diversität", also Casten wir Yeneffer jetzt indisch. Das ist mittlerweile "Normal", stört mich halt. Ich mag es "Original".


Ich kenne da ne bestimmte Gruppe von Leuten, die es auch "original" mögen.  

Nope, ich kaufe dir das nicht ab. Du hast dich in der Vergangenheit schon öfters auf diese..."spezielle" Art geäußert, wann immer sich die Gelegenheit bot. Ich mag es auch, wenn man sich enger an Vorlagen hält. Das hab ich in der Vergangenheit schon öfter klar zum Ausdruck gebracht. Auch zum Thema The Witcher-Serie, als der Cast bekannt wurde und es ein Gerücht gab, das Ciri mit einer dunkelhäutigen Schauspielerin besetzt werden sollte. Da hab ich mich auch mehr oder weniger kritisch geäußert, weil's nicht zur Vorlage gepasst hätte. Aber trotzdem baller ich nicht gegen irgendwelche sogenannten "SJWs", nur weil's Farbige im Endprodukt zu sehen gibt. Wozu denn auch? Ja, dann hat Yennefer in der Serie eben keine blasse Haut. Die Schauspielerin füllt die Rolle trotzdem ganz gut aus. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und nein - es nicht mein Problem, wenn man das Original komplett verschandelt. SJW's verschandeln ja gerade erst diese Filme oder Serien. Nach der Kritik um Star Wars, jetzt auch bei Witcher. Merkst du das gar nicht mehr?


Ich merke es nicht, weil ich ganz einfach nicht der Meinung bin, dass irgendwas verschandelt wird. Ghostbusters z.B. (der mit den Weibern) war ja nicht schlecht, weil Frauen die Hauptrolle spielten. Sondern weil er ganz einfach ein schlechter Film war, mit schlechten Witzen usw. Captain Marvel und die Feminismus-Debatte? Der Film war doch trotzdem gut. 

Filme und Serien sind nicht schlecht, weil irgendjemand hier und dort zugunsten von Diversität Details geändert hat, sondern weil sie ganz einfach schlecht sind und auch dann schlecht wären, wenn Diversität nicht groß geschrieben wäre. Denn letztlich leben Filme und Serien von ihrer Story und den Schauspielern. Und jetzt mal ernsthaft...die meisten Schauspieler in der Hexer-Serie machen ihren Job super oder zumindest zufriedenstellend. 

Doch, es ist dein Problem. DU regst dich doch darüber auf und vermiest dir eine eigentlich ziemlich gute Serie (bei der es durchaus noch Luft nach oben gibt) selbst.

Ich empfehle dir, dir die Serie nicht weiter anzuschauen. Sonst speist du noch in hohem Bogen durch dein Wohnzimmer.  Ich jedenfalls werde die Serie genießen. Ganz einfach, weil ich sie für gut befunden habe und nicht weil ich mir an Diversität einen runterhole.

Beenden wir die Diskussion also. Kümmere dich um dein Problem und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß für den heutigen Abend.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2019)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Habe sie bisher noch nicht gesehen, musste aber gerade laut lachen bei der Formulierung von kotaku "Für Fans von The Witcher sei die Serie definitiv sehenswert, _allerdings würde sie ihr Leben nicht drastisch verändern_."  Als würden die Zuschauer von einer Serie Lebensveränderungen erwarten.



das ist 'ne redewendung und die übersetzung des autors eher, ich sag mal,_ suboptimal_ (zumal das wort "drastisch" einfach hinzuphantasiert wurde). auf deutsch würde man wohl sagen: "für fans ok, aber nix weltbewegendes". würde niemand wortwörtlich verstehen.


----------



## Loosa (20. Dezember 2019)

Das SJW Geheule langweilt enorm. 



Spoiler



Hatte schon überlegt auf jegliche solcher Posts einfach mit "OK Boomer" zu antworten.
Scheint die Angesprochenen ja ähnlich zu reizen - macht diese Art der "Argumentation" aber trotzdem nicht intelligenter. 



Aber die Serie scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Die Stimmen hier finde ich aussagekräftiger als die offiziellen Kritiken und Erwartungen davor. Muss ich Netflix wohl doch mal wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber die Serie scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Die Stimmen hier finde ich aussagekräftiger als die offiziellen Kritiken und Erwartungen davor. Muss ich Netflix wohl doch mal wieder reaktivieren.


Schlecht ist die Serie definitiv nicht.  Hier und dort kann man es besser machen, aber auf jedenfall ist sie echt gut. Hatte auch den ein oder anderen Schmunzler und Lacher. 



Spoiler



Bei Folge 4 hab ich nun endlich gecheckt, wie die Geschichte bis dahin erzählt wird.  Yennefer und Geralts Parts werden zu Beginn in Rückblenden erzählt, während Ciris Storyline die Gegenwart ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich liebe solche Kulissen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Javata (21. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bücher gelesen, aber danke dass du mir das alles nochmal erklärst.
> 
> Aber du hast mich, mal wieder, nicht verstanden Das Buch erzählt bereits eine politische Geschichte um verschiedene Rassen. Die ganzen SJW müssen dann wieder etwas ganz neues einbauen. Bullshit.



Wenn du die Bücher gelesen hättest müsstest du aber wissen, dass Ciri zumindest Bi ist... und deine Lesbenbehauptung wird lächerlich. Es geht um Mistel, kannst ja mal googlen und im entsprechenden Buch nachsehen, hast ja alle.




Wer sich an und über SJW-Themen aufregen möchte sollte lieber alle Medien meiden, jede verbreitet nur "Propaganda". Wobei man natürlich die eigene einem passenden gerne schluckt. 

Achso: OK Boomer fehlt natürlich unter jedem Post wo sich jemand künstlich wegen nichts aufregt.


PS: Hab die ersten 3 Folgen gesehen. Finde sie durchaus gut, persönlich sogar leicht besser als GoT, aber das fand ich eh vollkommen überhyped (was nicht heißt, dass es schlecht ist/war).


----------



## Batze (21. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das SJW Geheule langweilt enorm.


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?



Das alles was gegen sein politisches und ideologisches Weltbild geht, ihn natürlich langweilt.
Ist im entgegengesetzten Spektrum doch der gleiche Fall.
Entweder es langweilt oder es regt auf.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (21. Dezember 2019)

Oweia , der Hammer was würmlicherwurm so aufregt. CGI is voll ok. Die Monster sind sehr cool. Mir ist auch Wumpe was irgendeine Drehbuchautorin auf Twitter von sich gibt. Dadurch seine blöde Kritik zu rechtfertigen ist so lame. 

Mich störte auch dass in der ersten Minute unter Wasser mit einem drei Meter hohen Monster gekämpft wird, in einem Tümpel der anscheinend 30cm tief ist... dachte schon es bleibt so ungenau und fehlerhaft, aber die Story entwickelt sich super, sehr Sehenswert das Ganze! Cavill ist viel besser als ich dachte.

Aber Triss ohne rote Haare? Ist das so im Buch? Mir Egal, ein Tritt in die Eier ist es trotzdem


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

Mache gerade Pause vom Durchbingen,  also...



Javata schrieb:


> Wenn du die Bücher gelesen hättest müsstest du aber wissen, dass Ciri zumindest Bi ist... und deine Lesbenbehauptung wird lächerlich. Es geht um Mistel, kannst ja mal googlen und im entsprechenden Buch nachsehen, hast ja alle.


Ich mag ja auf der Bedeutung von Worten ein wenig zu sehr rumreiten, aber es gibt einen immensen Unterschied zwischen bi und lesbisch, wie es uns allen wohl klar sein dürfte.
Er schrieb aber nichts von bi, sondern von lesbisch:


Siriuz schrieb:


> Fehlt ja noch, dass Ciri lesbisch wird...


was lediglich bedeuten würde, das anstelle von Männlein & Weiblein, Ciri plötzlich nur noch weibliche Beziehungen bzw. Sexpartner in der Serie hätte.
Bei dem Schwachsinn, den Lauren S. Hissrich gerne von sich gibt, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn sie den Charakter aus sonstigen Gründen so umschreibt, bin noch nicht durch.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Inwiefern bauen die was ganz neues ein? Es wird innerhalb der Serie doch gar nicht thematisiert, ob der Elf A nun schwarz ist oder nicht. Es wird ganz einfach so stehen gelassen und mal Butter bei die Fische...es ist schlichtweg egal, ob da irgendeiner nun schwarz, gelb oder weiß ist. Inwiefern macht das die Serie jetzt schlechter? Ändert das die Handlung? Wird es irgendwie angesprochen und innerhalb irgendwelcher Dialoge glorifiziert?
> 
> "Ey, geil! Du bist n afroamerikanischer Elf? Echt mutig, dich so zu zeigen. Hut ab!"
> 
> ...



"Schwarze" Elfen, die keine Drow sind (und damit pechschwarz) sind einfach Quark. 
Generell ist dieses Gelaber von "es ist schlichtweg egal, ob da irgendeiner nun schwarz, gelb oder weiß ist." nun einmal ausgemachter Blödsinn.
Wieso bauen wir nicht pink angemalte Nublets ein und vielleicht noch die guten alten typischen Aliens mit extragroßem Kopf?
Man könnte auch absolut allen Statisten Sturmhauben überziehen oder einfach entweder alle Männer und Frauen weglassen.
Macht doch für eine gute Story nix aus.
Denn natürlich machen eine gute Story nur das Drehbuch/Handlung und die Schauspieler aus, alles andere ist egal.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> "Schwarze" Elfen, die keine Drow sind (und damit pechschwarz) sind einfach Quark.
> Generell ist dieses Gelaber von "es ist schlichtweg egal, ob da irgendeiner nun schwarz, gelb oder weiß ist." nun einmal ausgemachter Blödsinn.
> Wieso bauen wir nicht pink angemalte Nublets ein und vielleicht noch die guten alten typischen Aliens mit extragroßem Kopf?
> Man könnte auch absolut allen Statisten Sturmhauben überziehen oder einfach entweder alle Männer und Frauen weglassen.
> ...


Dass du auf stumpfsinnige Übertreibung und Sarkasmus setzt, statt mir zu erklären, warum meine Aussage ausgemachter Blödsinn ist, zeigt mir eigentlich nur, dass ich gar nicht so falsch liege. 

Okay. Yennefer z.B. ist in der Serie eben nicht hellhäutig. Die Schauspielerin hat indische Wurzeln. Hat das jetzt irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Geschichte? Auf die Art, wie sie erzählt wird? Hat das Einfluss auf Anyas Chalotras Schauspielerische Leistung? Wenn sie fehlbesetzt wäre, dann sicher nicht, weil sie indische Wurzeln hat. Sondern ganz einfach, weil sie schlicht nicht die Ausstrahlung hat, die ich persönlich mir bei Yennefer von Vengerberg vorstelle. Trotzdem macht sie einen guten Job. 

Ich werde auch mit dir nicht weiter darüber diskutieren. Wie gesagt, ist mir egal, ob Elf X nun schwarz ist oder nicht. Das macht die Serie nicht schlechter. Punkt. Diskutieren können wir gerne weiter, aber nicht über irgendwelche Hautfarben. Diese Debatte ist ermüdend.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man halt bestimmte Stereotype aus dem Bereich Fantasy gewöhnt ist. Ich gehe gerade im Kopf die Elfen aus The Witcher (dem Spiel) oder Dragon Age durch und überlege, ob da wirklich dunkelhäutige Elfen dabei waren. Konnte man sich solche bei der Charakterauswahl erstellen? (Dunkelelfen ausgenommen, die ja einer bestimmten Lore entspringen, oder?) Bin gerade überfragt. 

Tatsächlich prägt das ein wenig. Elfen sind diese hübschen Wesen mit spitzen Ohren, deren Schönheit meist von äußeren Umständen beeinträchtigt wird und die eher ätherisch und hellhäutig sind. Zwerge sind klein und stämmig. Gnome nicht zwei Meter groß und Orks sind martialische Hünen. 

So hat man über die Jahre ein bestimmtes Bild im Kopf. 

Ich werde mir dadurch nicht die Serie vermiesen lassen, aber mal schauen, ob es erstmal in der Stimmigkeit so irritiert, wie die Rüstung der Nilfgaarder.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man halt bestimmte Stereotype aus dem Bereich Fantasy gewöhnt ist. Ich gehe gerade im Kopf die Elfen aus The Witcher (dem Spiel) oder Dragon Age durch und überlege, ob da wirklich dunkelhäutige Elfen dabei waren. Konnte man sich solche bei der Charakterauswahl erstellen? Bin gerade überfragt.
> 
> Tatsächlich prägt das ein wenig. Elfen sind diese hübschen Wesen mit spitzen Ohren, deren Schönheit meist von äußeren Umständen beeinträchtigt wird und die eher ätherisch und hellhäutig sind. Zwerge sind klein und stämmig. Gnome nicht zwei Meter groß und Orks sind martialische Hünen.
> 
> ...


In Dragon Age konnte man sich dunkelhäutige Elfen erstellen, soweit ich weiß. Jap. Natürlich hat man gewisse Stereotypen im Kopf. Markante Merkmale sollten auch nicht geändert werden. Aber das wurden sie ja nicht. Elfen haben spitze Ohren, Zwerge sind klein. Auch in der Hexer-Serie. Aber nicht in jeder Fantasy-Lore werden Elfen als äußerst schön dargestellt und Zwerge sind auch nicht immer die grummeligen, bärtigen Bergbewohner. 

Aber warum nicht über die etwas irritierende Erzählstruktur der ersten Folgen debattieren? Warum nicht darüber, dass in den ersten Folgen die Handlungsstränge völlig zeitversetzt zueinander erzählt werden und der Zuschauer eher irritiert vor der Glotze sitzt, bis es dann irgendwann endlich mal Klick macht? Wir können auch gern über Cavills Leistung in der Serie debattieren. Oder über Ciris aktuell noch etwas langweilige Storyline. Oder darüber, ob es eine gute Serie ist und was man verbessern könnte. Oder die Nilfgaarder-Rüstungen, die ja wirklich fürchterlich aussehen.  

Mein Problem ist ja nicht mal, dass darüber diskutiert wird. Ich hab mich ja, wie gesagt, auch etwas kritisch gegenüber dem damaligen Gerücht geäußert, dass Ciri angeblich von einer dunkelhäutigen Frau gespielt werden soll. Mein Problem ist eher, dass da wieder primär drauf rum geritten wird und dass wieder mal bestimmte Leute ihre Anti-SJW-Schiene fahren und so eine vernünftige Diskussion von vornherein unmöglich machen. Da wird von "Verschandelung" durch irgendeine Agenda und durch Hautfarben gesprochen und das sagt so einiges über das Weltbild desjenigen aus. Es gibt genug Dinge in der Serie, die diskussionswürdiger wären und die das ein oder andere harsche Wort eher verdient hätten, als irgendein dunkelhäutiger Elf. Man kann gern darüber diskutieren. Aber nicht auf diese Art und Weise.


----------



## devilsreject (21. Dezember 2019)

Also für mich der alle Witcher Teile gespielt hat, ging die Serie super. Interessant gemacht, die Schwertkampf Szenen bislang fand ich schon genial irgendwie. Kurz gesagt unterhält mich gut. 

Für meine Frau war es umso schwieriger der 3 Folgen die wir gesehen haben zu folgen. Wir ein bisschen schnell erzählt das ganze, so als ob man in kurzer Zeit viel erzählen müsste um auf die eigentliche handlung aufzuspringen. So wie bei dem WoW Film den man eigentlich auch nur als Fan mit Basiswissen in Ruhe schauen kann. Für unbelehrte  war der zu schnell ohne wirkliche auf irgendwas einzugehen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass du auf stumpfsinnige Übertreibung und Sarkasmus setzt, statt mir zu erklären, warum meine Aussage ausgemachter Blödsinn ist, zeigt mir eigentlich nur, dass ich gar nicht so falsch liege.



Hatte ich dir ab dem dritten Satz erklärt, scheinst du aber überlesen zu haben.
Das darfst du dir aber gerne einreden wenn du dich dadurch besser fühlst.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Okay. Yennefer z.B. ist in der Serie eben nicht hellhäutig. Die Schauspielerin hat indische Wurzeln. Hat das jetzt irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Geschichte? Auf die Art, wie sie erzählt wird? Hat das Einfluss auf Anyas Chalotras Schauspielerische Leistung? Wenn sie fehlbesetzt wäre, dann sicher nicht, weil sie indische Wurzeln hat. Sondern ganz einfach, weil sie schlicht nicht die Ausstrahlung hat, die ich persönlich mir bei Yennefer von Vengerberg vorstelle. Trotzdem macht sie einen guten Job.



Sehr schlau, die "weißeste" nicht-weiße Person aus dem Pulk zu ziehen, die ihrer Vorlage äußerst nahe kommt.
Ändert aber nichts daran, daß du nicht auf meinen Inhalt insbesondere ab Satz 3 eingehst.
Komm schon, ist nicht so schwer, sag einfach " ja auch pink angemalte Nublets und die guten alten typischen Aliens mit extragroßem Kopf dürfen im Witcher vorkommen und haben keinen Einfluß auf die Geschichte"...darfst auch lügen.
Ist aber besser als...



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch mit dir nicht weiter darüber diskutieren. Wie gesagt, ist mir egal, ob Elf X nun schwarz ist oder nicht. Das macht die Serie nicht schlechter. Punkt. Diskutieren können wir gerne weiter, aber nicht über irgendwelche Hautfarben. Diese Debatte ist ermüdend.



...so zu tun als würdest du diskutieren, anstatt nur krampfhaft etwas zu wiederholen, als ob es dadurch wahrer wird. 
Denn, pink angemalte Nublets und typische Aliens mit extragroßem Kopf, machen die Serie schlechter. 
Punkt.
Natürlich ist eine Debatte ermüdend wenn man sie nicht bestimmen kann.
Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hatte ich dir ab dem dritten Satz erklärt, scheinst du aber überlesen zu haben.
> Das darfst du dir aber gerne einreden wenn du dich dadurch besser fühlst.
> 
> 
> ...


Du machst eine vernünftige Diskussion einfach nicht möglich. Du übertreibst und wirfst letztlich nur mit Sarkasmus um dich. Der Ton macht die Musik. Deswegen werde ich mit dir nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man halt bestimmte Stereotype aus dem Bereich Fantasy gewöhnt ist. Ich gehe gerade im Kopf die Elfen aus The Witcher (dem Spiel) oder Dragon Age durch und überlege, ob da wirklich dunkelhäutige Elfen dabei waren. Konnte man sich solche bei der Charakterauswahl erstellen? (Dunkelelfen ausgenommen, die ja einer bestimmten Lore entspringen, oder?) Bin gerade überfragt.
> 
> Tatsächlich prägt das ein wenig. Elfen sind diese hübschen Wesen mit spitzen Ohren, deren Schönheit meist von äußeren Umständen beeinträchtigt wird und die eher ätherisch und hellhäutig sind. Zwerge sind klein und stämmig. Gnome nicht zwei Meter groß und Orks sind martialische Hünen.
> 
> ...



Kurz und bündig auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ich schaue die Serie ja auch gerne weiter, nur ich habe ein Problem mit Leuten, die einem das Märchen aufbinden wollen, daß ihr zwanghafter Hang zur allumfassenden Diversität, keinen Einfluß auf die Wahrnehmung einer Geschichte haben und dann ein Whataboutism über erzählerische Fehler, über die man eher sprechen sollte, aus dem Hut ziehen.
Fakt ist, daß man über beides sich echauffieren kann.  


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da wird von "Verschandelung" durch irgendeine Agenda und durch Hautfarben gesprochen und das sagt so einiges über das Weltbild desjenigen aus. Es gibt genug Dinge in der Serie, die diskussionswürdiger wären und die das ein oder andere harsche Wort eher verdient hätten, als irgendein dunkelhäutiger Elf. Man kann gern darüber diskutieren. Aber nicht auf diese Art und Weise.


Klar wenn man damit ein Problem hat wird die "Weltbild" Karte gezogen, wird damit nur schwer bei Leuten, die auch Shaft nicht als Weißbrot sehen wollen - kannst dir also denken an welchen stinkenden Ort du dir deine "clever" getarnte Rassismuskarte hinschieben kannst.
Wäre ja noch schöner wenn du hier diktieren könntest, was "diskussionswürdiger" wäre.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du machst eine vernünftige Diskussion  einfach nicht möglich. Du übertreibst und wirfst letztlich nur mit  Sarkasmus um dich. Der Ton macht die Musik. Deswegen werde ich mit dir  nicht diskutieren.


Kannst dich gerne hinter Worthülsen verstecken, daß du darauf nicht eingehen willst ist halt das Problem der Argumentlosigkeit.
Aber auch hier - wenn du dich dadurch besser fühlst, red dir nur ruhig was anderes ein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Klar wenn man damit ein Problem hat wird die "Weltbild" Karte gezogen, wird damit nur schwer bei Leuten, die auch Shaft nicht als Weißbrot sehen wollen - kannst dir also denken an welchen stinkenden Ort du dir deine "clever" getarnte Rassismuskarte hinschieben kannst.
> Wäre ja noch schöner wenn du hier diktieren könntest, was "diskussionswürdiger" wäre.


Du warst damit überhaupt gar nicht angesprochen. Was regst DU dich denn da jetzt drüber auf?  

Ich diktiere hier gar nichts, sondern lege meine persönliche Meinung dar. Das zu betonen sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du warst damit überhaupt gar nicht angesprochen. Was regst DU dich denn da jetzt drüber auf?
> 
> Ich diktiere hier gar nichts, sondern lege meine persönliche Meinung dar. Das zu betonen sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein.



Weil ich dieses arrogante Getue halt nicht abkann
...oder doch zuviel Witcher geschaut.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Weil ich dieses arrogante Getue halt nicht abkann
> ...oder doch zuviel Witcher geschaut.


Niveau und Anstand sehen von unten und aus der Sicht des Lumpenproletariats immer aus, wie Arroganz. 

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst. Du kannst arrogantes Getue nicht ab, aber kommst mir in deinem ersten Post in diesem Thread, der an mich gerichtet ist, mit völlig fehl platziertem Sarkasmus und Überheblichkeit? Wirf du mir bitte keine Arroganz vor, wenn du eine ähnliche Schiene fährst. Du nimmst mich und meine Aussagen ja offensichtlich nicht ernst. Also solltest du mir keine Arroganz vorwerfen. Den Anlass dafür hab ich dir nie gegeben. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du jetzt für ein Problem mit mir hast. Aber ich habe dir gegenüber nie irgendeine Weltbild-Karte ausgespielt oder dir Rassismus unterstellt. Das einzige, was ich dir unterstelle, ist eine unsachliche und unangemessene Diskussionskultur. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist eher, dass da wieder primär drauf rum geritten wird und dass wieder mal bestimmte Leute ihre Anti-SJW-Schiene fahren und so eine vernünftige Diskussion von vornherein unmöglich machen.



Weil das mittlerweile so ein Thema ist, bei dem gerade das Internet regelmäßig in Wallung gerät. Dem Großteil der Menschen ist das wahrscheinlich egal, weil es wirklich Wichtigeres im Leben gibt. 
Aber auf beiden Seiten gibt es bei diesen Themen scheinbar sehr laute Menschen, die keinen Millimeter von ihrem Dogmatismus abweichen wollen und das Geschehen dominieren. 

Ich bin da immer wieder fasziniert von, da ich bis auf gelegentliche Diskussionen hier wenig Berührungspunkte damit habe. Manchmal lese ich was dazu, vergesse aber schnell wieder, wer sich da über was echauffiert hat, weil es keinen Einfluss auf meinen Alltag hat. 
Ich kenne daher diese Frau auf Twitter nicht, über deren Beitrag die Diskussion hier entbrannt ist und deren Meinung ist mir egal. Ich finde jetzt auch nicht Life is Strange 2 scheiße, weil ich bei den Beans gestern eingeschaltet habe, als Simon das Spiel gerade niedermachte. 
Ebenso weiß ich, wer diese Mary Sue ist, mit der Rey in den SW-Diskussionen verglichen wird. 
Das ist eine komplett andere Welt für mich. 

Ich erledige hier gerade die letzten Aufräumarbeiten für Weihnachten und werde mir heute Abend gemütlich die Serie weiter anschauen, auf das elfische Gemächt warten und mich einfach mal echauffieren, dass Yaevinn und Iorweth ja viel interessantere Elfen waren...oder ich meckere weiter über die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen, denen ich eigentlich mal eine Chance geben wollte.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2019)

leider eine Unsitte hier die einige zu flegen scheinen. Werde jetzt keine Namen nennen, aber es dürfte ja vermutlich bekannt sein wer da z.B. darunter fällt, sonderlich subtil verhalten die sich ja in diesen Aspekten nicht wirklich


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin da immer wieder fasziniert von, da ich bis auf gelegentliche Diskussionen hier wenig Berührungspunkte damit habe. Manchmal lese ich was dazu, vergesse aber schnell wieder, wer sich da über was echauffiert hat, weil es keinen Einfluss auf meinen Alltag hat.
> Ich kenne daher diese Frau auf Twitter nicht, über deren Beitrag die Diskussion hier entbrannt ist und deren Meinung ist mir egal. Ich finde jetzt auch nicht Life is Strange 2 scheiße, weil ich bei den Beans gestern eingeschaltet habe, als Simon das Spiel gerade niedermachte.
> Ebenso weiß ich, wer diese Mary Sue ist, mit der Rey in den SW-Diskussionen verglichen wird.
> Das ist eine komplett andere Welt für mich.


Ich hab quasi tagtäglich in meinem Alltag mit so 'nem Mist zu tun. Genug Berührungspunkte mit diesem Thema hab ich. Wie gesagt, kann man gern darüber diskutieren. Aber warum man immer gleich so ne radikale Schiene fahren muss, wie bestimmte Leute hier, ist mir schleierhaft. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich erledige hier gerade die letzten Aufräumarbeiten für Weihnachten und werde mir heute Abend gemütlich die Serie weiter anschauen, auf das elfische Gemächt warten und mich einfach mal echauffieren, dass Yaevinn und Iorweth ja viel interessantere Elfen waren...oder ich meckere weiter über die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen, denen ich eigentlich mal eine Chance geben wollte.


Für Weihnachten muss ich zum Glück nichts tun und kann mich ebenfalls über die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen ecchauffieren.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

Fehl platzierter Sarkasmus und Überheblichkeit, natürlich - "vor dem Willen Gottes und RedDragon20 ist alles fehl, das dem Herren nicht geziemt - Amen."
Ich bin nicht derjenige der krampfhaft versucht andere zu belehren, über was man "diskutieren" darf und was nicht.
Beziehungsweise, was man auf Erlaub des RedDragon20 doch eher besser zu diskutieren hat.


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich dir unterstelle, ist eine unsachliche und unangemessene Diskussionskultur.


Das ist die Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte.
Für eine Diskussion braucht es auch Argumente und man muß mit jemandem diskutieren, daß du dreimal schon offen abgelehnt hast .
Du kannst also nichts unterstellen, wenn dir die Bedeutung schon entfällt - und nein deine Meinung zum Besten geben ist keine "Diskussionskultur".
So du kannst jetzt nochmal betonen daß du nicht "diskutierst", ich schau mal solange weiter Witcher - danach poste ich nochmal und du bekräftigst weiter deine "Diskussionsaversion", meiner Meinung nach eine weitaus bessere Beschreibung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> leider eine Unsitte hier die einige zu flegen scheinen. Werde jetzt keine Namen nennen, aber es dürfte ja vermutlich bekannt sein wer da z.B. darunter fällt, sonderlich subtil verhalten die sich ja in diesen Aspekten nicht wirklich



Ja, finde ich auch.
Sonderlich subtil verhalten sich auch nicht einige Zeitgenossen, wenn es um die Forenregeln geht.

Signaturen
Sie können unter Ihre Beiträge eine Signatur setzen, die automatisch unter jeden Beitrag hinzugefügt wird. Auch hier gelten die Regeln, dass Links nicht zu Dingen, die unter Allgemeines aufgelistet wurden, zu führen haben.
Desweiteren sollten Signaturen nicht störend wirken, *daher dürfen sie maximal 5 Zeilen hoch sein*. Der Spoiler-Tag hat in der Signatur nichts zu suchen und wird Kommentarlos entfernt. 
Wer mir da nur einfallen mag...hmm...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Fehl platzierter Sarkasmus und Überheblichkeit, natürlich - "vor dem Willen Gottes und RedDragon20 ist alles fehl, das dem Herren nicht geziemt - Amen."
> Ich bin nicht derjenige der krampfhaft versucht andere zu belehren, über was man "diskutieren" darf und was nicht.
> Beziehungsweise, was man auf Erlaub des RedDragon20 doch eher besser zu diskutieren hat.
> 
> ...


Und genau das meine ich. Aber ja...ich bin der arrogante von uns beiden.  

Argumente habe ich in diesem Thread gebracht und das schon häufiger. Wenn sie dir nicht passen und du sie nicht annimmst, ist das nicht mein Problem. Sondern deines. Warum soll ich auch mit dir nochmal das gleiche durchkauen, was ich schon mit Siriuz durchgekaut habe? Ich diskutiere ja gerade mit dir. Nur eben nicht über die Serie. Darum geht's zwischen uns beiden ja längst nicht mehr. Worüber diskutieren wir denn also sonst? Eigentlich ja über nichts. 

Wenn ich in deinen Augen arrogant bin, dann ist das eben so. Fakt ist aber, dass ich hier niemanden belehre und dich niemals persönlich angegriffen habe. Dein Verhalten mir gegenüber ist also völlig fehl am Platz und einfach nur Kindergarten. Es ist allein dein Problem, wenn du mich für arrogant hältst und dich in irgendeiner Weise "belehrt" fühlst. Ich hab dir diesen Anlass nie gegeben. Und wenn doch, würde ich gern wissen, was genau dich zu dieser Annahme gebracht hat, ich wäre belehrend und arrogant. Ich bitte um Zitate. Ich bin gern bereit, die Sache vernünftig aufzuklären und mich für meine Worte zu rechtfertigen und mich ggf. auch dafür zu entschuldigen. Aber dafür musst du mir schon entgegen kommen und mir sagen, welche meiner Sätze dich zu deiner Annahme verleitet haben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich erledige hier gerade die letzten Aufräumarbeiten für Weihnachten und werde mir heute Abend gemütlich die Serie weiter anschauen, auf das elfische Gemächt warten und mich einfach mal echauffieren, dass Yaevinn und Iorweth ja viel interessantere Elfen waren...oder ich meckere weiter über die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen, denen ich eigentlich mal eine Chance geben wollte.


oder du kannst natürlich auch weiter auf Olivenöl eingehen 


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bei der Witcher-Serie erwarte ich lebensverändernde Ansichten zum alternativen Gebrauch von Olivenöl.


Die Serie Spartacus hat lebensverändernde Ansichten um alternativen Gebrauch von Olivenöl, ungelogen!


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (21. Dezember 2019)

Sodele *Augen müde reibt* feddisch mit Staffel 1. Und das Fazit:

Gut gemachte Fantasyserie mit einem sehr guten (falsch, einem richtig guten) Hauptdarsteller, excellentem Sounddesign, guter Kampfchoreo, einem etwas seltsamen Dandelion (Rittersporn) und sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität bei den Masken (von sehr gut bis "War betrunken beim schminken) und ebensolchen Qualitätsunterschieden bei den Dialogen.

Mein größter Kritikpunkt (der mich aber nicht betrifft): 
Für einen nicht vorinformierten Zuschauer ist das ganze so verwirrend wie eine 5 Minuten Zusammenfassung aller Intrigen bei Dallas und dem Denver Clan. Vor allem Folge 5 dürfte einen Zuseher ohne Buch-/Spiel Vorwissen mit einem erheblichen "HÄHHH?" im Gesicht zurücklassen.
3-4 Folgen mehr in der Staffel hätten der Serie sicher gut getan.

Zusammenfassend: 
Hat das Potential für mehr, ist gut gemacht und mit ein bisschen nachlesen/-spielen eine gut gemachte Fantasyserie, die noch ein paar Staffeln hinlegen kann.


----------



## sukram89 (21. Dezember 2019)

Also mich hat die erste Folge ganz schön abgeschreckt. Die Bücher habe ich nicht gelesen, die Spiele hingegen habe ich alle durch. (ist aber auch schon eine Weile her ) Der Einstieg war doch ziemlich verwirrend. Viele Begriff (Monster, Namen, Reiche), da bin ich ehrlich manchmal nicht mehr mitgekommen. Für Leute die vorher gar keine Berührung hatte wird es wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer sein.  

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> oder du kannst natürlich auch weiter auf Olivenöl eingehen
> 
> Die Serie Spartacus hat lebensverändernde Ansichten um alternativen Gebrauch von Olivenöl, ungelogen!



Die 51 besten Serien mit öligen Menschen. 

Ich war bei Folge 1 ganz froh, dass ich Bücher und Spiele kenne und die Orte, sowie einige Charaktere, nicht vollkommen unbekannt für mich sind. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die 51 besten Serien mit öligen Menschen.



Zumindest bei Filmen dürfte es da nicht schwer dank dem werten Herrn Druchses Denethor sein, auch von der Oscar-Flut her für diesen Film 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Dezember 2019)

Bis um 2 Uhr dann noch fertig geschaut. Ich musste mehrmals nachdenken, wieso man jetzt einen Zeitsprung über mehere Jahrzehnte hat, aber Ciri und andere Menschen, die normal Altern sollten,  nicht älter werden. Verwirrt, selbst wenn man den Stoff kennt. Es ist super schade, man hatte wirklich viel Potential. Dem 0815 Zuschauer wirds gefallen, weil mal wieder "hochwertiger Fantasy". Aber Die Story-Sprünge, die man versuchte mit den Kurzgeschichten zu verbinden, machen total keinen Sinn. Yennefer meinte mehrmals "sie macht das jetzt seit Jahrzehnten, so in Folge 4". Bei der Drachen-Folge auch wieder "ich habe Jahrzehnte keinen Hexer gesehen, aber war ja klar dass ich dich treffe, Geralt..". Totaler Bullshit wenn man keinerlei vorkentnisse hat.

Habe meiner Mutter, großer Fantasy Fan, die Serie empfohlen. Sie rief mich heute an und hat nach 2 Folgen Schluss gemacht, da alles zu kompliziert und nichts erklärt wird. Denke so wird es vielen "neuen Zuschauern" gehen. 


Und Loxxy, lass die Menschen diskutieren. Solange niemand beleidigt wird, kannst du hier jeden in Ruhe lassen, Danke dir.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2019)

Hatte gestern Abend auch angefangen die Serie mit meiner Frau zu schauen. Ich habe zum Glück einige der Bücher gelesen und wusste was vor sich ging allerdings fand ich das Tempo auch viel zu hoch und vieles zu wenig erklärt. Ich musste ständig meiner Frau Sachen erklären, weil das Fragezeichen auf ihrem Gesicht immer größer wurde. 

Die (eigentlich unpassenden) Schwarzen Figuren störten mich hingegen erstaunlicherweise gar nicht. Ich denke, da habe ich mich einfach an die Veramerikanisierung gewöhnt. Yennefer ist aber enttäuschend, da hätte wirklich eine auch gerne attraktivere Schauspielerin aber vornehmlich eine mit stärkerer Ausdruckskraft oder besser gesagt starker Leinwandpräsenz gehabt. Die Yennefer hier ist mir einfach zu unscheinbar.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Abend auch angefangen die Serie mit meiner Frau zu schauen. Ich habe zum Glück einige der Bücher gelesen und wusste was vor sich ging allerdings fand ich das Tempo auch viel zu hoch und vieles zu wenig erklärt. Ich musste ständig meiner Frau Sachen erklären, weil das Fragezeichen auf ihrem Gesicht immer größer wurde.
> 
> Die (eigentlich unpassenden) Schwarzen Figuren störten mich hingegen erstaunlicherweise gar nicht. Ich denke, da habe ich mich einfach an die Veramerikanisierung gewöhnt. Yennefer ist aber enttäuschend, da hätte wirklich eine auch gerne attraktivere Schauspielerin aber vornehmlich eine mit stärkerer Ausdruckskraft oder besser gesagt starker Leinwandpräsenz gehabt. Die Yennefer hier ist mir einfach zu unscheinbar.



Hässlich finde ich die Dame gar nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Macht auch nackig was her. Aber halt unpassend. Eva Green immer noch Favorit!


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Hässlich finde ich die Dame gar nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Macht auch nackig was her. Eva Green immer noch Favorit!


Gut, nicht attraktiv genug ist vielleicht übertrieben aber irgendwas fehlt ihr einfach. Und es fehlt eben die "Dominanz", die Präsenz, eine Szene auch zu beherrschen. 

Eva Green ist super aber ich denke für die Rolle inzwischen dann auch ein wenig zu alt.


----------



## LostViking (21. Dezember 2019)

Bin erst bei Folge 4, ist ganz gut, wenn auch einige der CGI Effekte (insbeßondere bei Monstern) nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind. 
Probleme habe ich mit Yennefers Geschichte da ich immer den Eindruck habe eine ganze Portion an Story zu verpassen. Erst kommt sie in die Zauberschule, die nächste Folge (ohne das irgendwo von einem Zeitsprung die Rede ist) ist sie mit der Ausbildung fertig und legt sich mit den Lehrern an...?


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde die Serie (nach Folge 5) bisher sehr gut. Das Budget kommt nicht immer mit dem mit, was sie darstellen wollen - das merkt man. Ansonsten aber top Schauspieler, gute Story und Charaktere. Alles in allem ein guter Anfang bislang, der Lust auf mehr Staffeln macht.
Die ständigen GoT-Vergleiche in der Presse nerven btw enorm. Das hat wirklich nicht viel miteinander zu tun. Und das Budget einer ersten Staffel TW kann man kaum mit dem der letzten Got-Staffeln vergleichen. Kuckt man auf die erste Staffel GoT merkt man die Budget-Einschränkungen auch sehr deutlich. Alles normal bei Serien.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die ständigen GoT-Vergleiche in der Presse nerven btw enorm.


----------



## Free23 (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe jetzt 3 Folgen gesehen und für mich zusammengefasst:

-> Insgesamt bisher sehr gut, ich möchte weiterschauen!

-> Die Rollen von Yennefer und Geralt finde ich auch jetzt noch fehlbesetzt, auch wenn Cavill echt überzeugend spielt!! Aber Geralt sieht mir einfach zu amerikanisch-schwarzeneggermäßig aus.  Dandelion ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig

->Man hat öfters mal Fragezeichen in den Augen, weil vieles geschieht, aber fast nichts erklärt wird. (Ich habe Witcher 3 gespielt und 2 Witcherbücher gelesen - aber auch einiges davon schon wieder vergessen) Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, wären ein paar Folgen doch irgendwie auch schön gewesen. Ich denke, es wäre für Fans jetzt auch kein Beinbruch gewesen, wenn man einfach mehr eingeführt/aufgeklärt hätte.

Aber gut, ich schau mal, was noch passsiert...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Yennefer ist aber enttäuschend, da hätte wirklich eine auch gerne attraktivere Schauspielerin aber vornehmlich eine mit stärkerer Ausdruckskraft oder besser gesagt starker Leinwandpräsenz gehabt. Die Yennefer hier ist mir einfach zu unscheinbar.


Die Schauspielerin macht ihren Job super. Sie macht das beste daraus. Aber ich muss dir da insofern recht geben, dass sie ein wenig zu unscheinbar wirkt. Sie hat nicht die Präsenz, die ich mir für Yennefer vorstelle. Und - ich kann es kaum glauben, dass ich da mal mit Siriuz einer Meinung bin  - hätte ich Eva Green in der Rolle der Yennefer abgefeiert. Trotzdem bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Darstellung Yennefers. Eva Green hätte - auch wenn sie hart auf die 40 zugeht - das nötige Charisma für die Rolle gehabt. Und mittels Maskenbildner hätte man sie auch etwas jünger erscheinen lassen können.  

Es ist halt aber auch extrem schwierig, passende Schauspieler zu finden, die die Rolle gut füllen und Kenner zufriedenstellen. 

Was das Storytelling der Serie angeht, war ich Anfangs aufgrund der zeitversetzten Erzählung übrigens auch irritiert. Es brauchte eine Weile, bis es Klick gemacht hat. Das hätte man besser lösen können, etwa ganz simpel durch die Einblendung einer Jahreszahl.


----------



## Loosa (21. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das alles was gegen sein politisches und ideologisches Weltbild geht, ihn natürlich langweilt.



Ahso? 
Bist ja noch nicht lange dabei, kennen tust du mich jedenfalls nicht. 

Ich habe kein Problem mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten. Manche teile ich, andere nicht; kann man gerne drüber diskutieren und kann spannend sein. Wenn Argumente vorgebracht werden.
Ein "SJW" (genauso wie "OK Boomer") ist dagegen einfach langweilig. Aufkleber drauf, in Schublade gepackt, fertig. Da muss man nicht differenzieren oder argumentieren - Gegenmeinungen werden ganz einfach mit einem Kürzel abgewertet. Billigste Polemik und Getrolle. *schnarch*


----------



## Siriuz (21. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Schauspielerin macht ihren Job super. Sie macht das beste daraus. Aber ich muss dir da insofern recht geben, dass sie ein wenig zu unscheinbar wirkt. Sie hat nicht die Präsenz, die ich mir für Yennefer vorstelle. Und - ich kann es kaum glauben, dass ich da mal mit Siriuz einer Meinung bin  - hätte ich Eva Green in der Rolle der Yennefer abgefeiert. Trotzdem bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Darstellung Yennefers. Eva Green hätte - auch wenn sie hart auf die 40 zugeht - das nötige Charisma für die Rolle gehabt. Und mittels Maskenbildner hätte man sie auch etwas jünger erscheinen lassen können.
> 
> Es ist halt aber auch extrem schwierig, passende Schauspieler zu finden, die die Rolle gut füllen und Kenner zufriedenstellen.
> 
> Was das Storytelling der Serie angeht, war ich Anfangs aufgrund der zeitversetzten Erzählung übrigens auch irritiert. Es brauchte eine Weile, bis es Klick gemacht hat. Das hätte man besser lösen können, etwa ganz simpel durch die Einblendung einer Jahreszahl.



Wahnsinn! Ich muss schon sagen, die sieht echt gut aus. Aber wie du schon meintest, die passt einfach nicht.

 Eva Green, Kate Beckinsale oder die Dame aus Lost. Wahrscheinlich alle zu teuer.

Auch ein Josh Holloway (auch aus Lost) hätte ich gerne als Witcher gesehen. Aber Cavill ist noch schauspielerisch der Beste in der ganzen Serie. Ganzen Typen aus dem Zirkel (Bruderschaft) sind alle belanglos und bis auf die Sabrina (mit den dicken...) hab ich die Gesichter fast schon vergessen.


----------



## Celerex (21. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Bei der Drachen-Folge auch wieder "ich habe Jahrzehnte keinen Hexer gesehen, aber war ja klar dass ich dich treffe, Geralt..". Totaler Bullshit wenn man keinerlei vorkentnisse hat.



Sowohl im Deutschen, als auch Englischen sagt Yennefer sowas wie "Wie kann es sein, dass ich in all den Jahrzehnten auf dieser Erde keinem Hexer über dem Weg gelaufen bin und den ersten dem ich begegne nicht loswerde." Sagt meiner Meinung nach nichts über einen (großen) Zeitsprung aus und die anschließende Szene, in der Ciri noch aus dem Wald geleitet wird, verdeutlicht das auch. 



> Habe meiner Mutter, großer Fantasy Fan, die Serie empfohlen.



Du "empfiehlst" jemandem eine Serie, von der du augenscheinlich nicht so richtig überzeugt zu sein scheinst?  



@Topic: Ich habe noch eine Folge vor mir, aber meine anfängliche Euphorie nach der ersten Folge konnte leider nicht aufrecht erhaltet bleiben. Ich finde die erste Staffel ganz passabel, aber sie hätte mindestens doppelt so viele Folgen gebraucht, um anständig erzählt zu werden. Die Besetzung der Darsteller ist meiner Meinung nach mit Ausnahme von Triss (sorry, habe die Triss aus den Spielen einfach zu sehr lieben gelernt) gut gewählt. Yennefer dürfte für meinen Geschmack noch ein weniger "reifer" sein, aber ich hatte wesentlich schlimmeres erwartet. Leider ist die Charakterzeichnung (mangels Zeit) meiner Meinung nach alles andere als gut gelungen. Gerade für Nichtkenner hätte man sich sehr viel mehr Zeit nehmen müssen, um die Charaktere einzuführen. Die Dialoge reichen meiner Meinung nach von sehr gut bis hin zum Fremdschämniveau, könnte aber auch der deutschen Lokalisierung verschuldet sein. Das CGI ist stellenweise grauenhaft. Da merkt man eben auch den deutlichen Unterschied zum kostspieligen CGI eines Game of Thrones. Ich bin zwar auf jeden Fall auf eine weitere Staffel gespannt, aber mit dem Auftakt wird das meiner Meinung nach keine erinnerungswürdige Serie werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Dezember 2019)

Bin gerade bei Folge 2. 

„Ihr riecht nach Tod und Schicksal, Heldentaten und gebrochenen Herzen.“
„Es ist Zwiebel.“

Musste sofort grinsen, als Dandelion seinen ersten Auftritt hatte, auch wenn die deutsche Synchronisation in diesem Moment etwas komisch kam. 
Für mich passt er perfekt, so ganz spontan. Mal schauen. 

Ok, auf Englisch ist das Lied textlich auch nicht besser. Dandelion ist halt nicht der beste Dichter. 

Sehr gute zweite Folge. So schlimm war der Schwarze Elf nicht. 
Die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen bleiben weiterhin das Schlechteste der bisherigen Folgen.


----------



## Kristian (21. Dezember 2019)

Zum Glück habe ich vorher weder die Spiele gespielt noch die Bücher gelesen. Schade, dass viele dieses „Handicap“ haben und die Serie einfach nicht genießen können. Cavill ist echt ne coole Socke und man nimmt ihm diese Rollen absolut ab.


----------



## Weissbier242 (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde es die Serie top. Bin gerade bei der letzten Folge. Was hätte dagegen gesprochen bei den Zeitsprüngen einfach als Untertitel 30 Jahre früher, Gegenwart oder sowas einfach zu schreiben. Das wäre doch so einfach. Ich hab zwar nicht groß nachgedacht und mir vieles denken können, oder das es halt einfach später klick macht. Aber so ne einfache Zeitangabe wäre doch so simpel und effektiv gewesen!


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2019)

Kristian schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich vorher weder die Spiele gespielt noch die Bücher gelesen. Schade, dass viele dieses „Handicap“ haben und die Serie einfach nicht genießen können. Cavill ist echt ne coole Socke und man nimmt ihm diese Rollen absolut ab.


Habe die Spiele gespielt und auch bereits 3 Bücher gelesen.
Habe gerade die erste Episode angeschaut und bin ziemlich angetan.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen (bis auf die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen  )

Klar, hat man ein Bild im Kopf, wenn man die Bücher und Spiele kennt, aber ich versuche immer offen an solche Produktionen heranzugehen, denn sonst kann man meiner Meinung nach, eh nur enttäuscht werden.

Ich denke, viele, die sich bereits im Vorfeld über den Cast beschwert haben, gehen einfach mit einer zu negativen Grundstimmung an die Serie - klar, dass man da enttäuscht wird.

Gleich Folge 2 reinziehen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Dezember 2019)

Habe jetzt Folge 3 durch und empfinde es auch nicht als Handicap, die Bücher und Spiele zu kennen. Ich freue mich über alles, an das ich mich aus der Vorlage erinnere. 
So z.B. bei der letzten Szene mit Ciri. 

Cavill gefällt mir deutlich besser, als erwartet. Er bringt Geralts trockene Art schön rüber. 
Bei Triss bin ich vielleicht wirklich etwas durch die Darstellung im Spiel geprägt, aber unsympathisch ist sie mir nicht. 

Die Zeitsprünge sind nicht ohne, aber mittlerweile habe ich alles sortiert...denke ich. 

Ich liebe den Soundtrack und die Szenen mit Yens Transformation? Heidewitzka. Das tat mir beim Zuschauen weh. 
Den „arroganten“ Blick hat sie nun auch in der Serie gut drauf. Sehr hübsche Darstellerin, auch wenn sie etwas jung wirkt. Passt. 

Foltest kam optisch in den Spielen besser weg, aber so verbraucht ist es vielleicht etwas realistischer.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> aber mittlerweile habe ich alles sortiert...denke ich.



Nee. Dein blöder Gaul steht immer noch aufm Dach!


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe die komplette Staffel schon durch. Ich bin von der Serie soweit sehr angetan - jedenfalls genug, um sich auf eine Staffel 2 zu freuen  .

Die Zeitsprünge sind aber etwas unglücklich. (Ich kann gut verstehen, dass sich manch einer durch so etwas verwirrt oder gar genervt vorkommt. Zum Glück kenne ich zumindest die Spiele. ) Ich hätte mir zumindest die Einblendung von Ort und Zeit bei einem Wechsel des Geschehens gewünscht. 

Die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen mag scheinbar keiner. (Mal abgesehen von der Optik/Erscheinung ist die Beschichtung der Rüstungen technisch schlicht Blödsinn.) Hoffentlich werden deren Designs für Staffel 2 etwas geändert. 

Die Kämpfe waren zwar recht fantasy/nicht so realistisch, aber schick und gut gemacht. Ich habe mich gut unterhalten gefühlt. (Und den meisten fallen derlei Unzulänglichkeiten eh nicht auf.)

Die Qualität von Special-Effects, Maske und Dialogen schwankt zwar ein wenig - störte mich aber nicht. Ich bin mit der Qualität soweit sehr zufrieden. 
Auch die Schauspieler-Riege gefällt mir sehr gut. 

ps. Ich bin aber aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellung immer noch etwas verwundert über die Fsk16-Einstufung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Du "empfiehlst" jemandem eine Serie, von der du augenscheinlich nicht so richtig überzeugt zu sein scheinst?


Wieso nicht, solange man den Geschmack seines Gegenübers kennt und davon ausgehen kann, daß es ihm oder ihr trotzdem oder sogar besser gefällt als einem selbst?
Vikings finde ich ok, störe mich aber immens an den historischen Fehlern in jeglichem Bezug bis zur vollkommenen Abweichung von den geschichtlichen Gegebenheiten 



Spoiler



Ivar hat nicht nur seinen Bruder Sigurd nicht getötet, sondern Sigurd wurde König von Dänemark, Guthrum stirbt nicht in einer Wikinger-Wikinger Schlacht in jungen Jahren, sondern wird der größte Gegner von Alfred dem Großen und später der erste christlich getaufte Wikinger-König von East Anglia (was eingehend in der Serie Last Kingdom gezeigt wird, die man praktisch nach Vikings von der Zeitlinie her anschauen kann)


Eine Serie wie ROME hat hier die geschichtlichen Gegebenheiten weitaus besser behandelt.
Trotzdem habe ich Vikings bestimmten Leuten weiterempfohlen, da ich wußte daß sie ROME mochten, aber gar nicht die Tiefe der geschichtlichen Ereignisse kannten und sich auch nicht allzu sehr dafür interessierten.



Celerex schrieb:


> Die Besetzung der Darsteller ist meiner Meinung nach mit Ausnahme von Triss (sorry, habe die Triss aus den Spielen einfach zu sehr lieben gelernt) gut gewählt.


Oh man danke, daß du sie zuerst nennst. 
Aus dem Off kam irgendwann der Einwurf häßlich bei uns, seitdem hat die Darstellerin (auch wenn sie nicht wirklich häßlich ist) den Namen Triss Uglygold weg. 
Wir kamen nur bei dieser Darstellerin nicht wirklich klar, irgendwie passt sie absolut nicht.



Celerex schrieb:


> Die Dialoge reichen meiner Meinung nach von sehr gut bis hin zum Fremdschämniveau, könnte aber auch der deutschen Lokalisierung verschuldet sein.


Ja, liegt teilweise an der deutschen Synchro...bin allein die Serie nochmal am Anschauen auf deutsch.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (22. Dezember 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Nice ! Bin gestern mit dem 3 Teil der Spielereihe angefangen, mit ' Hearts of Stone ' & ' Blood and Wine ' . Als ich die Welt-Karte gesehen habe, verschlug es mir fast den Atem - da wird einiges auf mich zukommen . Aber das macht mir nichts aus, im Gegenteil, freue mich auf jedes noch so kleine Eckchen . Teil 1 & 2 fand ich Mega gut, und bin momentan auch wieder im absoluten ' The Witcher ' Fieber . Die Serie kommt da nur zu passend, aber die schaue ich erst nach dem beenden des 3 Teils, möchte gerne das große ganze verstehen . Gleich gehts weiter - Geralt wartet bestimmt schon



Ist aber alles Vorgeschichte von Witcher 3, wird dein Spielerlebnis nicht schmälern wenn du schon anfängst.

Edit:
@mc fly und dragon
Ihr habt beide Recht, bitte hört auf zu diskutieren... bzw. vielleicht regt es Euch weniger auf wenn Ihr Euch vorstellt, dass der schwarze Elf, an den wahrscheinlich >99% der Zuschauer keinen Gedanken verschwendet haben, eine Mutation ist wie der goldenen Drache ?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ahso?
> Bist ja noch nicht lange dabei, kennen tust du mich jedenfalls nicht.



Bei was nicht lange dabei?
Schreiben von Kommentaren?
Menge der Beiträge?
Damit lernt man niemandes Stil kennen, sondern durch Lesen der Kommentare des jeweiligen anderen Verfassers.
Das Lesen wiederum mache ich, grob gesagt, fast seid es das PC Games Forum gibt.
Ich müßte dich also verdammt gut kennen, wenn deine Vorstellung darüber, daß man überhaupt jemanden dadurch wirklich kennen lernen kann, nicht an sich schon falsch ist.


----------



## TAOO (22. Dezember 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Ist aber alles Vorgeschichte von Witcher 3, wird dein Spielerlebnis nicht schmälern wenn du schon anfängst.
> 
> Edit:
> @mc fly und dragon
> Ihr habt beide Recht, bitte hört auf zu diskutieren... bzw. vielleicht regt es Euch weniger auf wenn Ihr Euch vorstellt, dass der schwarze Elf, an den wahrscheinlich >99% der Zuschauer keinen Gedanken verschwendet haben, eine Mutation ist wie der goldenen Drache ?



Danke für die Info, wusste ich nicht . Liegt das in der 
Serie vieleicht daran, das mehrere Staffeln kommen . Und momentan in der Serie die erste Staffel gezeigt wird, was alles vor dem Dritten Teil des Spiels spielt ? Oder wird die Serie generell nichts mit dem Dritten Teil des Spiels zu tun haben ? Ich denke doch, oder . Aber es gibt ja auch Serien, die sich nicht sehr nah an den Spiel-Geschichten orientieren, ist das hier vieleicht der Fall ? Wie dem auch sei ! Ich spiele jetzt erst den dritten Teil durch, und schaue dann die Serie .


----------



## Loosa (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> ...



Du verschwurbelst dich in Semantik über eine Nebensächlichkeit, ohne auf den eigentlichen Inhalt einzugehen.
Schade um die unschuldigen Buchstaben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, solange man den Geschmack seines Gegenübers kennt und davon ausgehen kann, daß es ihm oder ihr trotzdem oder sogar besser gefällt als einem selbst?
> Vikings finde ich ok, störe mich aber immens an den historischen Fehlern in jeglichem Bezug bis zur vollkommenen Abweichung von den geschichtlichen Gegebenheiten
> 
> 
> ...


Vikings hatte sowieso nie den Anspruch, historisch korrekt zu sein. Wobei Ragnars historische Existenz auch nicht sicher ist. Es ist eine fiktive Abenteuer-Serie mit wohl platzierten Fantasyelementen, die lediglich auf der Saga rund um Ragnar Lodbrok basiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Dezember 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> . Aber es gibt ja auch Serien, die sich nicht sehr nah an den Spiel-Geschichten orientieren, ist das hier vieleicht der Fall ?



Die Serie orientiert sich an den Büchern, nicht an den Spielen. 
Den ein oder anderen gemeinsamen Berührungspunkt gibt es dann natürlich (den Kampf gegen eine gewisse Striga erkennen halt auch die Leute, die nur die Spiele kennen), aber Teil 3 ist ja auch was ganz eigenes, daher solltest du da keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2019)

Hab gestern noch Eepisode 3 geschaut und bin nach wie vor begeistert - einfach super umgesetzt.

Vom Cast her habe ich auch keine Probleme - Triss ist vlt anfangs ein wenig ungewohnt, weil sie optisch doch größere Unterschiede zu ihrem virtuellen Gegenpart aufweist, aber daran gewöhnt man sich - von der Persönlichkeit / Ausstrahlung her, finde ich, passt auch sie eigentlich sehr gut.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TAOO (22. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Serie orientiert sich an den Büchern, nicht an den Spielen.
> Den ein oder anderen gemeinsamen Berührungspunkt gibt es dann natürlich (den Kampf gegen eine gewisse Striga erkennen halt auch die Leute, die nur die Spiele kennen), aber Teil 3 ist ja auch was ganz eigenes, daher solltest du da keine Probleme bekommen.



Achso ! Es geht um die Bücher in der Serie . Das ist ja fast wie bei ' The Walking Dead ' . Die Spiele Adventure haben nichts mit der Serie zu tun, sondern beruhen eher auf der Comicbuch Reihe, und bei The Witcher ist es also ähnlich . Na dann ! Striga, das war doch das verwunschene Biest ausm ersten Teil des Spiels, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere . Cool


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vikings hatte sowieso nie den Anspruch, historisch korrekt zu sein. Wobei Ragnars historische Existenz auch nicht sicher ist. Es ist eine fiktive Abenteuer-Serie mit wohl platzierten Fantasyelementen, die lediglich auf der Saga rund um Ragnar Lodbrok basiert.



Wer redet denn von historisch korrekt?
Ich habe keine Dokumentation verlangt, sondern gehe davon aus, daß man zumindest die Gegebenheiten nutzt die in der Saga vorkommen.
Auch ROME war keine Dokumentation und hat sich genug Freiheiten herausgenommen, hat aber nicht Hauptcharaktere vollkommen um- oder rausgeschrieben.
Es wäre so, als wäre Marcus Antonius im Zweikampf in Germanien von Octavius erschlagen worden und das Triumvirat wäre nie passiert. 
Die Serie besteht zu einer Hälfte aus Ragnars Saga und zur anderen auf der seiner Söhne.
Diese historischen Figuren - ob sie je tatsächlich Ragnars Söhne waren - existierten sehr wohl und sind keine Sagengebilde.
Ab Staffel 5.01 ist Vikings nur noch ein erzähltechnischer Clusterfuck weil der Showrunner Damien Hirst anscheinend glaubt, daß die schon komplexe Saga nicht genug Drama enthält und alles mögliche hinzuerfindet.
Es hat schon seinen Grund warum seid Staffel 4 (eigentlich schon 3, nur nicht so deutlich) die Quoten beständig nach unten rauschen...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du verschwurbelst dich in Semantik über eine Nebensächlichkeit, ohne auf den eigentlichen Inhalt einzugehen.
> Schade um die unschuldigen Buchstaben.



Ich bin auf einen Teil deines Geschreibsels eingegangen.
Mea culpa, daß ich nicht auf jede deiner Worthülsen eingegangen bin, also hole ich es nach.
Also...


Loosa schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten. Manche teile ich, andere nicht; kann man gerne drüber diskutieren und kann spannend sein. Wenn Argumente vorgebracht werden.
> Ein "SJW" (genauso wie "OK Boomer") ist dagegen einfach langweilig. Aufkleber drauf, in Schublade gepackt, fertig. Da muss man nicht differenzieren oder argumentieren - Gegenmeinungen werden ganz einfach mit einem Kürzel abgewertet. Billigste Polemik und Getrolle. *schnarch*


Die üblichen Gebilde über "*ich* akzeptiere, *ich* diskutiere (natürlich nur *ich* tue das) - wenn argumentiert wird (*ich* argumentiere natürlich nur - falls jemand das *wenn* nicht versteht).
Gefolgt von der Auflistung von Schlagwörtern SJW, Ok Boomer etc. .
Im Anschluß noch eine weitere Abhandlung der vorher schon erwähnten Worthülsen in weiter gefasstem Kontext mit dem Fazit, der von dir selbst genutzten Taktik.
Nochmals, auf welchen Inhalt beziehst du dich denn bitte?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Yennefer ist aber enttäuschend, da hätte wirklich eine auch gerne attraktivere Schauspielerin aber vornehmlich eine mit stärkerer Ausdruckskraft oder besser gesagt starker Leinwandpräsenz gehabt. Die Yennefer hier ist mir einfach zu unscheinbar.



Ich habe jetzt ja die Staffel noch einmal allein auf deutsch angeschaut und ein Eindruck hat sich bei mir verstärkt.
In den Büchern und (zum Teil) in den Spielen wird immer hervorgehoben, wie besonders schön bzw. attraktiv und charismatisch die Magier und Zauberinnen sind - sozusagen Supermodels mit Kräften.
Gerade zum Ende der Staffel, wenn man einen ganzen Haufen dieser besonderen Persönlichkeiten auf einem Raum sieht, fällt mir gerade die Erscheinung dieser ins Auge - eine einzige Ansammlung von Durchschnittspersonen.
Ich glaube die Hälfte meiner Nachbarschaft sind Magier...


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von historisch korrekt?
> Ich habe keine Dokumentation verlangt, sondern gehe davon aus, daß man zumindest die Gegebenheiten nutzt die in der Saga vorkommen.
> Auch ROME war keine Dokumentation und hat sich genug Freiheiten herausgenommen, hat aber nicht Hauptcharaktere vollkommen um- oder rausgeschrieben.
> Es wäre so, als wäre Marcus Antonius im Zweikampf in Germanien von Octavius erschlagen worden und das Triumvirat wäre nie passiert.
> ...


Wer redet denn von Dokumentationen?  

Du kritisierst historische Fehler in der Serie. Wenn Fehler bestehen, ist es ja nicht korrekt. Wenn keine Fehler vorhanden sind, ist es korrekt. Logisch, oder? Ich halte dagegen, dass Vikings nie den Anspruch hatte, historisch korrekt zu sein und die Serie nichts anderes als eine fiktive Handlung erzählt, die auf mehr oder weniger historisch belegten Figuren und Tatsachen basiert. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Vikings beinhaltet ja auch das ein oder andere kleine Fantasy-Element. 


Spoiler



z.B. haben Ragnars Söhne durch Odin höchstselbst vom Tod ihres Vaters erfahren.



Diese Serie ist nichts anderes als eine Sage, ein Märchen. 

Ich hab übrigens lediglich davon gesprochen, dass Ragnar Lodbroks historische Existenz, so wie sie in Quellen und vor allen Sagen dargestellt wird, umstritten ist. Sein historisches Vorbild könnte vermutlich Reginheri sein, der zu dieser Zeit lebte und dessen Existenz in der Tat belegt ist. Über die anderen Figuren habe ich kein Wort verloren. Ivar war _angeblich_ ein Sohn Ragnars. Ubba war angeblich ein Sohn Ragnars. Usw. Die sind historisch belegt, aber die Verwandschaft zu Ragnar ist keinesfalls gesichert, sondern wird lediglich vermutet. Weil Ragnars Existenz selbst nicht gesichert ist und nur vermutet wird.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von Dokumentationen?
> 
> Du kritisierst historische Fehler in der Serie. Ich halte dagegen, dass Vikings nie den Anspruch hatte, historisch korrekt zu sein und die Serie nichts anderes als eine fiktive Handlung erzählt, die auf mehr oder weniger historisch belegten Figuren und Tatsachen basiert. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Vikings beinhaltet ja auch das ein oder andere kleine Fantasy-Element.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht ganz wieso du dann überhaupt auf meine Antwort auf Celerex eingegangen bist, wo ich auch explizit Vikings in Relation zu ROME gesetzt habe.
Eine Serie die genauso "nie den Anspruch hatte, historisch korrekt zu sein" und es trotzdem weitaus besser handhabt - von den Charakteren, über die Story bis hin zu Rüstungen.
Außerdem liegst du eigentlich falsch - der Showrunner Damien Hirst pocht bei Kritik ja immer zu darauf, daß seine Erzählung und die Umstände genau so gewesen sein müßten.
Hier eine relaxte Sichtweise vor entsprechenden Kritiken:
"It’s important to Hirst...that the show’s characters and stories are grounded in real history. One of the initial sources for Hirst and his historical advisor, Justin Pollard, were the Norse sagas, a collection of tales largely written in the 13th century, telling the histories and semi-mythical voyages of Viking heroes from around 930 to 1030.
While the extent to which Ragnar was a historic figure or legendary character remains unclear, Hirst explains that, on balance, *he concluded that Ragnar did exist*. “His name does occur in several accounts, which would have been written by Christian monks in France and Ireland and England. His name crops up, often in different places at the same time, so there is substantial evidence.”
Ach und was die Fantasyelemente angeht:
“I allowed myself the opportunity of showing the god Odin briefly on the battlefield in the very first episode of the show, because I knew that’s what the Vikings believed. After a battle, they believed that Odin would walk around the battlefield choosing people to go to Valhalla [the place in Norse mythology where warriors travel after their death]. *To me, that wasn’t fantasy because that’s what they believed*."
So etwas zu behaupten und dann so zu verfahren, ist einfach etwas was man nicht schönreden kann.
Aber was erwartet man von jemandem der seine halbe Familie in der Show unterbringt, die von null bis kaum schauspielerische Erfahrung, entsprechend auch in der Serie rüberkommen (Helga und Torvi)...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich klinke mich hier kurz ein, weil hier immer wieder von einem "Damien Hirst" geschrieben wird:

Das ist ein Künstler, der u. a. für seinen in Formaldehyd eingelegten Hai bekannt ist.

Der Showrunner von Vikings heißt "Michael Hirst", ist mit "Damien" m. W. n. weder verwandt noch verschwägert, allerdings der Papa von Maude ("Helga") und Georgia ("Torvi").

Nur zur Richtigstellung.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2019)

Habe die Serie gestern zu Ende gekuckt - sie hat mir rundum sehr gut gefallen. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass ich die Bücher überhaupt nicht und die Spiele nur ein klein wenig kannte. Daher kann ich auch nicht irgendeine Fehlbesetzung ausmachen - denn schlecht hat hier niemand gespielt. Auch mit der Zeitversetzung hatte ich kein Problem - an die habe ich mich spätestens seit der ersten Staffel von Westworld gewöhnt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz wieso du dann überhaupt auf meine Antwort auf Celerex eingegangen bist, wo ich auch explizit Vikings in Relation zu ROME gesetzt habe.
> Eine Serie die genauso "nie den Anspruch hatte, historisch korrekt zu sein" und es trotzdem weitaus besser handhabt - von den Charakteren, über die Story bis hin zu Rüstungen.
> Außerdem liegst du eigentlich falsch - der Showrunner Damien Hirst pocht bei Kritik ja immer zu darauf, daß seine Erzählung und die Umstände genau so gewesen sein müßten.
> Hier eine relaxte Sichtweise vor entsprechenden Kritiken:
> ...


Da steht nicht, dass Hirst Ragnars Existenz für historisch belegt hält. Er  gibt in dem Text an, dass Ragnars Existenz nicht belegt ist, er aber zu dem Schluss gekommen ist, dass er existierte. Das ist seine persönliche Meinung. Aber er stützt sich ganz klar auf Sagen und Erzählungen als Quellen. Das steht ja da relativ eindeutig. Sagen und Erzählungen sind ja doch eher fragwürdige historische Quellen. Wobei aber jede Sage ein wenig Wahrheit beinhaltet. Ragnar dürfte tatsächlich existiert haben. Nur eben nicht in der Art und Gestalt, wie man ihn aus den Sagen kennt. 

Wie gesagt, ist Reginheri, oder auch Raginarius, eine historisch belegte Figur und lebte in etwa zu der Zeit, in der Ragnars Söhne lebten und Ragnar (angeblich) selbst. Er könnte Ragnars historisches Vorbild gewesen sein. Oder eben Ragnar selbst, was die Dokumentationen durch christliche Mönche erklären würde. Reginheri/Raginarius ist linguistisch verwandt mit dem Wort Ragnarök oder Ragna ("Gott"), woraus Ragnar (möglicherweise als Beiname) entstanden sein könnte. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.

Außerdem steht da nur, dass Hirst es für bewiesen hält, das Ragnar existierte. Aber nicht, dass alles so geschah, wie in der Serie dargestellt. Das dem nicht so war, dafür gibt es ja nun jede Menge Beweise. 

Die Geschichte der Serie ist in der realen Geschichte verankert. Aber das ist in etwa so, als würde man eine fiktive Detektivgeschichte erzählen, die in New York angesiedelt ist. Die ist auch in der realen Welt verankert, bleibt aber trotzdem fiktiv. 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ach und was die Fantasyelemente angeht:
> “I allowed myself the opportunity of showing the god Odin briefly on the battlefield in the very first episode of the show, because I knew that’s what the Vikings believed. After a battle, they believed that Odin would walk around the battlefield choosing people to go to Valhalla [the place in Norse mythology where warriors travel after their death]. *To me, that wasn’t fantasy because that’s what they believed*."
> So etwas zu behaupten und dann so zu verfahren, ist einfach etwas was man nicht schönreden kann.


Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? Dass es keine Fantasy-Elemente sind? Oder wie darf ich das verstehen? 

Wir können es auch gern Visualisierung des nordgermanischen Glaubens nennen. Ändert ja aber im Endeffekt nichts an dem, was ich sagte.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da steht nicht, dass Hirst Ragnars Existenz für historisch belegt hält. Er  gibt in dem Text an, dass Ragnars Existenz nicht belegt ist, er aber zu dem Schluss gekommen ist, dass er existierte. Das ist seine persönliche Meinung. Aber er stützt sich ganz klar auf Sagen und Erzählungen als Quellen. Das steht ja da relativ eindeutig. Sagen und Erzählungen sind ja doch eher fragwürdige historische Quellen. Wobei aber jede Sage ein wenig Wahrheit beinhaltet. Ragnar dürfte tatsächlich existiert haben. Nur eben nicht in der Art und Gestalt, wie man ihn aus den Sagen kennt.


*Seufz*...ich könnte noch die anderen Quellen raussuchen, wo er felsenfest behauptet, daß Ragnars Existenz gesichert ist (historische Quellen) aber ehrlich gesagt seh ich keinen Sinn darin - denn du wirst den Text auch so auslegen wie du es gerade brauchst.
Denn auch schon hier in diesem Textabschnitt hat er sehr wohl darauf hingedeutet, daß Ragnar existierte "Hirst explains that, on balance, he concluded that Ragnar did exist" und in historischen Quellen "His name does occur in several accounts, which would have been written by Christian monks in France and Ireland and England"  umfangreiche Beweise gibt "His name crops up, often in different places at the same time, so there is substantial evidence.”



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? Dass es keine Fantasy-Elemente sind? Oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Wir können es auch gern Visualisierung des nordgermanischen Glaubens nennen. Ändert ja aber im Endeffekt nichts an dem, was ich sagte.


Das es keine Fantasyelemente sind, da es nur die Vorstellungen der Menschen (in einem anderen Interview "Einbildung") verdeutlichen sollte.
Sozusagen haben diese Vorgänge auch in der Serie selber (zum Beispiel das Auftauchen Odins) nie wirklich stattgefunden, sondern sind rein eingebildet.
Es ist aber Hirst...der erzählt alles mögliche ohne Hand und Fuß, widerspricht sich auch gerne - wie alle Söhne Ragnars von Odin besuch bekommen haben und sich sozusagen das Ganze gruppeneingebildet haben, bleibt wohl sein Geheimnis.

Letztenendes wollte ich aufzeigen, daß der Showrunner sehr wohl sich nicht nur von der Saga lediglich inspirieren ließ, sondern doch die Geschichte der für ihn historischen Persönlichkeiten erzählen wollte und keines reines Fantasyepos mit ein paar eingestreuten entfernten Sagagestalten.
Damit ist deine intialer Kommentar 


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vikings hatte sowieso nie den Anspruch, historisch korrekt zu sein. Wobei Ragnars historische Existenz auch nicht sicher ist. Es ist eine fiktive Abenteuer-Serie mit wohl platzierten Fantasyelementen, die lediglich auf der Saga rund um Ragnar Lodbrok basiert.


meiner Meinung nach nun einmal nicht richtig, da der Showrunner selbst darauf beharrt - weißt du es jetzt besser als Michael (Damien) Hirst, was er produzieren wollte?


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> *Seufz*...ich könnte noch die anderen Quellen raussuchen, wo er felsenfest behauptet, daß Ragnars Existenz gesichert ist (historische Quellen) aber ehrlich gesagt seh ich keinen Sinn darin - denn du wirst den Text auch so auslegen wie du es gerade brauchst.


War klar, dass der Vorwurf kommt. ^^ 

Übrigens solltest du dir meinen letzten Post nochmal genauer durchlesen. Ich schrieb nämlich auch: 


> Wie gesagt, ist Reginheri, auch Raginarius genannt, eine historisch belegte Figur und lebte in etwa zu der Zeit, in der Ragnars Söhne lebten und Ragnar (angeblich) selbst. Er könnte Ragnars historisches Vorbild gewesen sein. Oder eben Ragnar selbst, was die Dokumentationen durch christliche Mönche erklären würde. Reginheri/Raginarius ist linguistisch verwandt mit dem Wort Ragnarök oder auch nur Ragna ("Gott"), woraus Ragnar (möglicherweise als Beiname) entstanden sein könnte.
> 
> Außerdem steht da nur, dass Hirst es für bewiesen hält, das Ragnar existierte. Aber nicht, dass alles so geschah, wie in der Serie dargestellt.


Tatsache ist zumindest, dass es eine Namensähnlichkeit gibt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Dezember 2019)

Nach dem Input von zweimal Staffel 1 auf englisch und deutsch, realisiere ich gerade so langsam...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nach dem Input von zweimal Staffel 1 auf englisch und deutsch, realisiere ich gerade so langsam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich ja schade, dass es keinen jährlichen Release geben wird.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nach dem Input von zweimal Staffel 1 auf englisch und deutsch, realisiere ich gerade so langsam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooiiiiiin. 

Aber ich habe ja noch ein paar Folgen vor mir.


----------



## Siriuz (22. Dezember 2019)

Wirklich erst 2021?  Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese Zeitsprünge und die Erzählweise Enden werden. Mich überraschen die guten Kritiken auch nicht. Passt zur heutigen Meinungsbildung. Werde mir die zweite Staffel definitiv wieder ansehen. Die erste definitiv nicht mehr. Im Endeffekt ist ja auch nicht viel passiert. Eigentlich ist nichts passiert außer das Geralt Ciri findet. Und dafür brauchte man 8 fast belanglose Folgen, die ganz nett anzuschauen waren. Aber weder zusammenhängend für das Stilmittel der "Erzählung" (welche Erzählung) noch für die Geschichte ist.
Mein Fazit: Kann man sich anschauen. Ist fast wie The Mandalorian. Ohne Star Wars Franchise und süßen Baby Yoda wäre das ziemlich Thrash, den man sich nebenbei anschauen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja schade, dass es keinen jährlichen Release geben wird.



Lieber Qualität als Turbo-Releases (auch bei Filmen und Serien gilt das).


----------



## Loosa (22. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nochmals, auf welchen Inhalt beziehst du dich denn bitte?



Dein Rückschluss, dass ich, weil über SJW gähnend, andersweitige Meinungen langweilig finde.
War das wirklich so undeutlich?


----------



## Klauzzi (22. Dezember 2019)

Könnte mir jemand verraten, welches Buch der Reihe, die Serie genau abbildet und welches chronologisch als nächstes folgt ?


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2019)

Bin zwar noch nicht durch mit der Serie, aber was ich weiß, werden Sachen aus den ersten beiden Büchern abgehandelt.

Anzumerken ist hierbei jedoch, dass die ersten beiden Bücher jeweils keine zusammenhängende Story bieten, sondern Sammlungen von Kurzgeschichten sind.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Triplezer0 (23. Dezember 2019)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand verraten, welches Buch der Reihe, die Serie genau abbildet und welches chronologisch als nächstes folgt ?



"Das Erbe der Elfen" wäre die Fortsetzung.

Der Übergang von Serie zum Buch funktioniert sogar relativ gut. Ein paar Kurzgeschichten fehlen, aber die Wichtigen waren alle in der Serie (mit Abänderungen). Größten Unterschiede die mir einfallen ist, dass die Geschichte im Brokilon 



Spoiler



etwas anders ablief und vor allem schon vor vielen Jahren geschah, als Ciri noch ein kleines Kind war und weglief, Geralt war da direkt involviert und rettet Ciri, da ging es dann auch wieder um das Thema, dass das Schicksal die beiden immer wieder zusammenführt. Fand es schade, dass das gefehlt hat.



Die Beziehung zwischen Geralt und Calanthe 



Spoiler



war wesentlich freundlicher. Geralt wurde in den Büchern nie im Kerker eingesperrt und umbringen lassen wollte sie ihn auch nicht.



Und Cahir (Der Nilfgaard typ) ist in den Büchern ganz anders.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Dezember 2019)

Mir war ja die erste große Bardennummer etwas zu sehr Musical (sowohl auf Deutsch, als auch auf Englisch), aber irgendwie habe ich nun nach dem kurzen Einspieler in Folge 4 doch einen Ohrwurm davon.  Verdammter Dandelion.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wir können es auch gern Visualisierung des nordgermanischen Glaubens nennen. Ändert ja aber im Endeffekt nichts an dem, was ich sagte.


Genau das, es sind eine Reihe von Nordisch-Germanischen Mythen und Erzählungen diee  zu einer mehhr oder weniger schmackhaften Unterhaltungssuppe verrührt wurden.
So finden dort Dinge in einer Lebensspanne statt, die sich über Jahrhunderte zogen.

Es ist halt dumm das die Wikinger im Gegensatz zu den Römern kaum Aufzeichnungen hinterlassen haben die über die Zeit nicht immer weiter verfälscht wurden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mir war ja die erste große Bardennummer etwas zu sehr Musical (sowohl auf Deutsch, als auch auf Englisch), aber irgendwie habe ich nun nach dem kurzen Einspieler in Folge 4 doch einen Ohrwurm davon.  Verdammter Dandelion.



Willkommen im Club.
Schon am Ende der zweiten Folge hatte ich einen Ohrwurm.
..."Toss a coin to your witcher oh valley of plenty..."


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Dezember 2019)

https://kotaku.com/i-cant-get-the-song-from-netflixs-the-witcher-out-of-my-1840658384

Jep, nun habe ich es schwarz auf weiß. ;-D
Wirklich faszinierend, dieser Song.


----------



## Hjorgar (27. Dezember 2019)

Habe heute morgen 3:37 Uhr die Serie zuende geschaut und ich muss sagen, haben sie fein gemacht. Manche Dinge in Witcher ergaben für mich nachträglich einen Sinn, obwohl ich alle 3 Teile durchgespielt habe und mich haben die dunkelhäutigen Elfen auch kein bischen gestört. Die schauspielerische Leistung der Darsteller ist durchweg gut und überzeugend, sogar Rittersporn ist meines Erachtens nach als der nervige Tölpel aus den Spielen gut dargestellt. Allerdings für mich auch der absolute Unsympath in der Serie. 
Wer sich daran stört, dass es 8 Folgen gedauert hat, bis Geralt und Ciri sich finden, der tut mir ein wenig leid. Erstens, weil die Einführung der Charaktere wirklich gut gelungen ist und das keineswegs belanglos oder langweilig erzählt wurde. Und zweitens, weil die Sache mit den Zeitebenen aus meiner Sicht wirklich gut zusammengeführt wurde, auch wenn es mich anfangs echt irritierte. 
Letztlich ist es wie mit allen Dingen auf dieser Welt, dem/der Einen gefällt`s, anderen wiederum nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Dezember 2019)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen 3:37 Uhr die Serie zuende geschaut und ich muss sagen, haben sie fein gemacht. Manche Dinge in Witcher ergaben für mich nachträglich einen Sinn, obwohl ich alle 3 Teile durchgespielt habe und mich haben die dunkelhäutigen Elfen auch kein bischen gestört. Die schauspielerische Leistung der Darsteller ist durchweg gut und überzeugend, sogar Rittersporn ist meines Erachtens nach als der nervige Tölpel aus den Spielen gut dargestellt. Allerdings für mich auch der absolute Unsympath in der Serie.
> Wer sich daran stört, dass es 8 Folgen gedauert hat, bis Geralt und Ciri sich finden, der tut mir ein wenig leid. Erstens, weil die Einführung der Charaktere wirklich gut gelungen ist und das keineswegs belanglos oder langweilig erzählt wurde. Und zweitens, weil die Sache mit den Zeitebenen aus meiner Sicht wirklich gut zusammengeführt wurde, auch wenn es mich anfangs echt irritierte.
> Letztlich ist es wie mit allen Dingen auf dieser Welt, dem/der Einen gefällt`s, anderen wiederum nicht.



Eigentlich enthält diese erste Staffel nur eine Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse aus den ersten drei Büchern bzw. Kurzgeschichtensammlungen. Die Serie endet genau da, wo der dritte Kurzgeschichten-Band endet. Die richtige Story geht dann mit dem Roman Das Erbe der Elfen eigentlich erst richtig los.
Wobei Ciris und Yennefers Handlungsstränge halt in den Kurzgeschichtensammlungen keine eigene Geschichten sind, sondern immer mal wieder als Erklärung und Hintergrund eingeflossen sind. 

Die zwei großen Änderungen an der Handlung sind einmal Ciris Alter, denn in der Serie ist sie halt schon sehr alt insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass sie am Anfang von Staffel 2 dann mit dem Hexertraining beginnt (und nach der physischen noch eine geistliche im Kloster kommt) und das Geralt Ciri bereits zum zweiten Mal trifft, er hatte sie in den Büchern nämlich zu den Dryaden gebracht. Durch das Alter werden einige "lustige" Handlungsstränge in Season 2 wegfallen müssen. Die Nummer wo sie ihre erste Regel hat ist schon interessant beschrieben.


----------



## Hjorgar (28. Dezember 2019)

Da ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe, sind mir diese Zusammenhänge nicht bekannt und ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Ich wurde durch die Serie bestens unterhalten und darum geht es, wenn ich mir Serien anschaue. Steht ja nicht dabei, dass es eine exakte Kopie der Bücher ist. Kann aber verstehen, wenn Fans und Kenner der Bücher das nicht so schön finden. Denke aber tatsächlich, dass die Masse das eher übersieht oder wohlwollend ignoriert.


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2019)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Da ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe, sind mir diese Zusammenhänge nicht bekannt und ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Ich wurde durch die Serie bestens unterhalten und darum geht es, wenn ich mir Serien anschaue. Steht ja nicht dabei, dass es eine exakte Kopie der Bücher ist. Kann aber verstehen, wenn Fans und Kenner der Bücher das nicht so schön finden. Denke aber tatsächlich, dass die Masse das eher übersieht oder wohlwollend ignoriert.


Bei Herr der Ringe hat man sich ja auch nicht 1:1 an die Bücher gehalten und trotzdem wurds was tolles. Hinkt da natürlich da
1. gar nicht alles in drei Filme gepasst hätte
2. (ich lehne mich jetzt recht weit aus dem Fenster) relativ wenige, im Verhältnis, die Wälzer durchgelesen haben um sich zu monieren.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2019)

Habe mir jetzt mal Episode 1 angetan. Nach den ersten 5 Minuten dachte ich, wow klasse, also ganz am Anfang der Kampf mit diesem Spinnenartigen Monster und wollte mir schon die Tüte Chips aufmachen. Dann kam der Rest nur noch erschreckende Langeweile. Nö danke, ist nichts für mich.


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei Herr der Ringe hat man sich ja auch nicht 1:1 an die Bücher gehalten und trotzdem wurds was tolles. Hinkt da natürlich da
> 1. gar nicht alles in drei Filme gepasst hätte
> 2. (ich lehne mich jetzt recht weit aus dem Fenster) relativ wenige, im Verhältnis, die Wälzer durchgelesen haben um sich zu monieren.


Na ja, Wälzer würde ich Herr der Ringe jetzt nicht unbedingt nennen. 

Ein Buch von Song of Ice and Fire hat schon mehr, als alle 3 Kapitel von HdR ^^

Denke, das liegt vlt eher daran, dass 2001 Internet und Social Media noch nicht so verbreitet waren.
Da hatte auch nicht jeder ein Smartphone, um sich über jeden Pups aufzuregen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Januar 2020)

„Toss a coin“ gibt es jetzt für Beat Saber. Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich froh sein soll, dass ich die PS-Version habe, die man nicht modden kann, oder ob ob ich traurig sein soll, dass ich die PS-Version habe, die man nicht modden kann.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2020)

Ich hab gestern die vierte oder fünfte Folge von The Witcher gesehen ... nun ja, so hellauf begeistert bin ich nicht, sorry Nyx! 

Wenn man jetzt überhaupt keine Kenntnisse hat, dann dürfte die Serie mehr Fragezeichen als alles andere produzieren und die sinnbefreiten und in keinsterweise gekennzeichneten Zeitsprünge tun ihr übriges. Ich hab die Bücher, also, das erste, mehr als einmal probiert zu lesen und hab das immer wieder abgebrochen, obwohl ich da sehr, sehr leidensfähig bin und mich im Normalfall auch durch die langweiligsten Bücher kämpfe wenn ich sie erst einmal angefangen habe, so wie aktuell Feuer und Blut - Erstes Buch: Aufstieg und Fall des Hauses Targaryen von Westeros.

D.h. mein Vorwissen bei The Witcher sind die Spiele, hier primär der 3. Teil.

Vllt. steigert sich das ja noch ... fairerweise muss man aber The Witcher zu gute halten, dass diese Serie im Gegensatz zu The Mandalorian eine stringente Handlung bzw. roten Faden hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht ist es sogar besser, man hat weder von den Büchern und auch nichts von den Spielen gehört. 
Eine Freundin von mir kennt nichts davon und fand die Serie gut. Sie hat die Zeitsprünge mitbekommen und den Rest halt erstmal so hingenommen. Ich habe ihr danach noch ein wenig erzählt und sie wird sich nun die Hörbücher anhören, aber für sie war das jetzt halt einfach nur eine Fantasyserie.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2020)

Gut, wenn man komplett unwissend ist, dann mag man die Serie besser finden und vor allem bleiben "wir" mit so dussligen Kommentaren zur Auswahl der Schauspieler verschont. Klar hätte ich mir eine "busty red head" als Triss gewünscht, was aber nur an meinem Fetisch liegt.  

Ansonsten sind mir die Nationalitäten der Schauspieler mehr als nur egal.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern die vierte oder fünfte Folge von The Witcher gesehen ... nun ja, so hellauf begeistert bin ich nicht, sorry Nyx!
> 
> Wenn man jetzt überhaupt keine Kenntnisse hat, dann dürfte die Serie mehr Fragezeichen als alles andere produzieren und die sinnbefreiten und in keinsterweise gekennzeichneten Zeitsprünge tun ihr übriges. Ich hab die Bücher, also, das erste, mehr als einmal probiert zu lesen und hab das immer wieder abgebrochen, obwohl ich da sehr, sehr leidensfähig bin und mich im Normalfall auch durch die langweiligsten Bücher kämpfe wenn ich sie erst einmal angefangen habe, so wie aktuell Feuer und Blut - Erstes Buch: Aufstieg und Fall des Hauses Targaryen von Westeros.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch ewig gebraucht, um mich durch die Kurzgeschichten-Bände zu quälen, die sind teils schon recht zäh. Ich fand, ab dem ersten richtigen Band, wobei genau genommen die fünf Bände ja nur eine zusammenhängende Geschichte sind, legt die Qualität drastisch zu. 

Zur TV Serie habe ich eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Sie ist durchaus mittelmäßig hat aber den Vorteil, dass es wenige Fantasy Filme oder Serien gibt. Als Genrefan hat man also nicht viel Auswahl und freut sich wahrscheinlich schon deswegen über alles was kommt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Januar 2020)

Mittlerweile gibt es ja schöne Übersichten über die Zeitlinien. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://mobile.twitter.com/witchertvsite/status/1212490582360092673


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2020)

... warum macht man sowas?!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Januar 2020)

Marzipan?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2020)

Im Kopf? Tut mir leid.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2020)

An was ist das festgemacht? An den Jahresangaben in den Büchern? So schlüssig finde ich das mit den gelegentlichen Altersangaben der Figuren in Kombination nicht dargestellt in den Büchern. Mir erscheint das da relativ willkürlich. Und die Serie ändert ja dann auch noch sehr viel in der Handlung, woher will man also wissen, wann welches Ereignis in der Serie stattfand?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Januar 2020)

Ach Leute, dann halt nicht. 

Als grobe Übersicht für diejenigen, denen es nicht ganz klar war, fand ich das ganz gut. Gut, ist nicht so. Ich habe es zum Glück ja auch so auseinander halten können.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ach Leute, dann halt nicht.
> 
> Als grobe Übersicht für diejenigen, denen es nicht ganz klar war, fand ich das ganz gut. Gut, ist nicht so. Ich habe es zum Glück ja auch so auseinander halten können.


Ich bezog meinen Spruch "wer denkst sich denn sowas aus?!" eher auf die Showrunner. 

Gut, kam wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht so rüber ... aber da ich bereits hier mein Unverständnis über die wenig bis kaum gekennzeichneten Sprünge in der Serie kritisiert habe, dachte ich wäre klar, worauf sich mein Spruch bezieht. Die Aufstellung bzw. chronologische Darstellung wiederum ist sehr gelungen, sofern diese auch zutreffend ist, was ich aber nicht beurteilen kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Januar 2020)

Neee, kam nicht so rüber, aber ich war auch noch in „Warum gehen Menschen krank zur Arbeit und gefährden damit ihre Mitmenschen, wenn es ihnen doch selbst total Scheiße geht und die Influenza-Saison langsam startet?!“-Rage.


----------

